# Kampf der Künstler



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Di Ho,

ich starte hier mal ein neues Spiel, was ich von Last.fm geklaut habe. Die Regeln sind einfach.
Ich nenne 5 Künstler die alle mit 30 Punkten starten. Der nächste gibt dem Künstler 2 Punkte, die er von den genannten am besten findet (Auch wenn nichts davon Euer Geschmack ist, denkt darüber nach, was ihr am ehesten davon hören würdet) und schreibt das Wort "SAVE" dahinter.
Dann überlegt ihr, welcher Künstler Euch von den genannten am wenigsten zusagt, zieht ihm 2 Punkte ab und schreibt ein "KILL" dahinter.

Erreicht ein Künstler 60 Punkte, kommt er in die Hall of Fame.
Sinkt ein Künstler auf 0 Punkte, kommt er in die Hall of Shame.

Solltet ihr derjenige sein, der jemanden die letzten 2 Punkte zur 60 gibt, oder die letzten 2 Punkte zur 0 abzieht, schreibt ihr sie in die Hall of Shame beziehungsweise in die Hall of Fame und schreibt einen neuen Künstler dazu, der mit 30 Punkten startet und schreibt ein "NEW" dahinter. Bitte verlinkt diesen mit Wikipedia, Last.fm, Youtube oder was auch immer, damit man sich ein Bild vom Künstler machen kann, falls man ihn nicht kennt. 
(Benutzt dazu diesen Code: [ url = dein Link ] Künstler XYZ [ / url ] - ohne Leerzeichen)

Damit ihr in etwa wisst, wie das aussieht, hier in Beispiel:



> Künstler V 32
> Künstler W 60 SAVE
> Künstler X 02
> Künstler Y 20
> ...



Nun antwortet der nächste und vergib seine zwei Punkte bzw. zieht seine zwei Punkte bei jemandem ab. Die Hall of Fame/Hall of Shame muss dabei erweitert werden, falls ein Künstler bei 0 oder 60 angelangt ist.



> Künstler V 34 SAVE
> Künstler X 00 KILL
> Künstler Y 20
> Künstler Q 30
> ...



*
Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch Regeln, die ihr beachen solltet, damit das hier nicht vollkommen in Spam und Müll ausartet.
Ihr dürft nicht auf Euren eigenen Post antworten, wartet bis mindestens 1-5 Personen gepostet haben. (Je nach Aktivität im Thread)*


So ... viel zu viel Gelaber. Lasst die Spiele beginnen:

Jan Hegenberg 30
In Extremo 30
Korpiklaani 30
Lamb Of God 30
Soulfly 30

_____________________________

*Hall Of Fame:*

In Extremo
Lamb Of God
System Of A Down
In Flames
Korplikaani
Guns 'N' Roses
Rise Against
Heaven Shall Burn
Manowar
AC/DC
Linkin Park 
Billy Talent
Five Finger Death Punch
Rammstein
Bury Your Dead
Soil
The Prodigy
Daft Punk
Papa Roach
Gorillaz
Metallica
Dope
Napalm Death
Alestorm
Iron Maiden
Knorkator
Arch Enemy
Rob Zombie
Parkway Drive
Sonic Syndicate
Amon Amarth
Equilibrium
Lost Eden 
Godsmack
Rhapsody Of Fire
Dragonforce
Die apokalyptischen Reiter
Darkest Hour
Debauchery
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Die Kassierer
DevilDriver
Ektomorf
Disturbed
Escape The Fate

*Hall Of Shame:*

Soulfly
Jan Hegenberg
Bon Jovi
Heimataerde
The Fratellis
Bob Dylan
Die Ärzte
Cruachan
Samsas Traum
Dream Theater
Danko Jones
Bushido
Whitechapel
Sonata Arctica
Skyfire
Bring Me The Horizon
Deichkind
Reamonn
Michael Jackson
SDP
Pink Floyd
Blink 182
Depeche Mode
Lunatica
MC Hammer
Nickelback
Eluveitie
Black Eyed Peas
Tokio Hotel
Schandmaul
Wildecker Herzbuben
Evanesence
Ohrbooten
Modern Talking
Xavier Naidoo
Mindless Self Indulgence
Haste The Day
Emmure
Mike Oldfield
Eisregen
Lady Gaga
Snow Patrol
Airbourne
3 Doors Down
Blutengel
Saltatio Mortis
As I Lay Dying
Oomph


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 28 KILL
In Extremo 30
Korpiklaani 32 SAVE
Lamb Of God 30
Soulfly 30


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 30 SAVE
In Extremo 30
Korpiklaani 32
Lamb Of God 30 
Soulfly 28 Kill


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 30
In Extremo 32 SAVE
Korpiklaani 32
Lamb Of God 30
Soulfly 26 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 30
In Extremo 34 SAVE
Korpiklaani 30 KILL
Lamb Of God 30
Soulfly 26 

wobei lamb of god auch punkte bekommen sollt aber mag inextremo mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 28KILL
In Extremo 34
Korpiklaani 32 SAVE
Lamb Of God 30
Soulfly 26


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 26 KILL
In Extremo 34
Korpiklaani 32 
Lamb Of God 32 SAVE
Soulfly 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 26
In Extremo 36 SAVE
Korpiklaani 32 
Lamb Of God 32
Soulfly 24 KILL


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 28 Save
In Extremo 36 
Korpiklaani 32 
Lamb Of God 32
Soulfly 22 kill


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 26 KILL
In Extremo 36
Korpiklaani 34 SAVE
Lamb Of God 32
Soulfly 22


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 24 KILL
In Extremo 36
Korpiklaani 34 
Lamb Of God 34 SAVE
Soulfly 22


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 24
In Extremo 38 SAVE
Korpiklaani 34 
Lamb Of God 34
Soulfly 20 KILL


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 22 KILL
In Extremo 38 
Korpiklaani 34
Lamb Of God 36 SAVE
Soulfly 20


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 22 
In Extremo 40 SAVE
Korpiklaani 34
Lamb Of God 36
Soulfly 18 KILL


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 20 KILL
In Extremo 40 
Korpiklaani 34
Lamb Of God 38 SAVE
Soulfly 18


Darf man hier nebenbei chatten, wenn ja, wieso seid ihr alle gegen Soulfly?

Edit: Mist habe ich übersehen, dann ist das der letzte Post für heute. Sorry.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man hier nebenbei chatten, wenn ja, wieso seid ihr alle gegen Soulfly?



Jan Hegenberg 20
In Extremo 42 SAVE
Korpiklaani 34
Lamb Of God 38
Soulfly 16 KILL

Ja darf man. Und nein ich bin nicht gegen Soulfly, ich höre sie sebst ab und zu. Aber von den Bands gefallen sie mir am wenigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Du postest ein wenig zu oft.^^


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18KILL
In Extremo 42 
Korpiklaani 36SAVE
Lamb Of God 38
Soulfly 16


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18
In Extremo 44 SAVE
Korpiklaani 36
Lamb Of God 38
Soulfly 14 KILL


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 16 KILL
In Extremo 44 
Korpiklaani 36
Lamb Of God 40 SAVE
Soulfly 14


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 16
In Extremo 46 SAVE
Korpiklaani 36
Lamb Of God 40
Soulfly 12 KILL


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 14 KILL
In Extremo 44
Korpiklaani 38 SAVE
Lamb Of God 40 
Soulfly 14


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Mai 2009)

*Night falls berichtigt

Jan Hegenberg 14
In Extremo 46 SAVE
Korpiklaani 38
Lamb Of God 40
Soulfly 10 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 16 SAVE
In Extremo 46
Korpiklaani 38
Lamb Of God 40
Soulfly 10


muss ich auch kill machen? will ned


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18 SAVE
In Extremo 46
Korpiklaani 38
Lamb Of God 40
Soulfly 8 KILL


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 16 KILL
In Extremo 46
Korpiklaani 38 
Lamb Of God 42 SAVE
Soulfly 8 


PS: Wie kann man Jan Hegenberg besser als die anderen Bands finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18 SAVE
In Extremo 46
Korplikaani 38
Lamb of God 42
Soulfly 6 KILL


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18
In Extremo 48 SAVE
Korplikaani 36 KILL
Lamb of God 42
Soulfly 6


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 20 SAVE
In Extremo 48 
Korplikaani 36 
Lamb of God 42
Soulfly 4 KILL


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 18 KILL
In Extremo 48
Korplikaani 38 SAVE
Lamb of God 42
Soulfly 4


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 16 KILL
In Extremo 48
Korplikaani 38
Lamb of God 44 SAVE
Soulfly 4 

Gut so, Milchtüte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 14 KILL
In Extremo 50 SAVE
Korplikaani 38
Lamb of God 44 
Soulfly 4


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 12 KILL
In Extremo 52 SAVE
Korplikaani 38
Lamb of God 44
Soulfly 4


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 10 KILL
In Extremo 54 SAVE
Korplikaani 38
Lamb of God 44
Soulfly 4


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 8 KILL
In Extremo 54
Korplikaani 40 Save
Lamb of God 44
Soulfly 4


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 6 KILL
In Extremo 54
Korplikaani 40 
Lamb of God 46 SAVE
Soulfly 4


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 8 SAVE
In Extremo 54
Korplikaani 40 
Lamb of God 46
Soulfly 2 KILL


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 6 KILL
In Extremo 56 SAVE
Korplikaani 40
Lamb of God 46
Soulfly 2


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 4 KILL
In Extremo 56 
Korplikaani 42 SAVE
Lamb of God 46
Soulfly 2


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 2 KILL
In Extremo 56
Korplikaani 42 
Lamb of God 48 SAVE
Soulfly 2


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 4 Save
In Extremo 56
Korplikaani 42 
Lamb of God 48 
Soulfly 0 Kill
Bon Jovi 30 New

Hall of Shame : 

Soulfly


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 4
In Extremo 56
Korplikaani 44 SAVE
Lamb of God 48
Bon Jovi 28 KILL

Hall of Shame :

Soulfly 
___
Sollen wir die Hall of Shame kopieren? Oder wird sie im ersten Post gespeichert?


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 2 KILL
In Extremo 56
Korplikaani 44 
Lamb of God 50 SAVE
Bon Jovi 28 


Hall of Shame :

Soulfly 

___________________________________________________________
@ Chopi ich fände es im 1. Post besser. Übrigens hast du 1 Save zu viel.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Yeah endlich einer den ich auch Überzeugung killen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jan Hegenberg 2
In Extremo 58 SAVE
Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 50
Bon Jovi 26 KILL


Hall of Shame :

Soulfly


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Jan Hegenberg 0 KILL TOTALLY BASHED!
In Extremo 58 
Korplikaani 46 SAVE
Lamb of God 50
Bon Jovi 26 

Buffed hat Probleme mit Umlauten in links, deshalb hier ein Youtubevid zu heimataerde. (Nein, keine Nazis und mindestens 20 sec anhören zum beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 30

Hall of Shame :

Soulfly
Jan Hegenberg


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

wenn du einen killst musst nen neuen dazu tun


In Extremo 60 save  <-- hall of fame !! 11elf
Korplikaani 44 kill
Lamb of God 50
Bon Jovi 26
Soad NEW

hall of Fame:
In Extremo

Hall of Shame:
Soulfly
Jan Hegenberg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2009)

Ihr müsst die Halls nicht in jeden Post packen. Es reicht, wenn sie genannt wird, wenn eine Band in die HoF oder in die HoS kommt.

Korplikaani 44 
Lamb of God 52 SAVE
Bon Jovi 24 KILL
Heimaterde 30
System of a Down 30


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 52
Bon Jovi 22 KILL
Heimaterde 30
System of a Down 32 SAVE


----------



## Bellthane (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 52
Bon Jovi 20 KILL
Heimaterde 30
System of a Down 34 SAVE


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 52
Bon Jovi 20 
Heimaterde 28 kill
System of a Down 36 SAVE


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 52
Bon Jovi 20
Heimataerde 30 SAVE
System of a Down 34 KILL


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 54 SAVE
Bon Jovi 18 KILL
Heimataerde 30 
System of a Down 34


----------



## Bellthane (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 54
Bon Jovi 16 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 56 SAVE
Bon Jovi 14 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 36


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Lamb of God 58 SAVE
Bon Jovi 12 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 36


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44
Bon Jovi 10 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 36
In Flames 30 
(Einfach mal meine lieblingsband in die liste gepackt)


Lamb of God 60 SAVE --> hall of fame


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Wusste garnicht das hier soviele Metal hören ^^

Korplikaani 42 Kill
Bon Jovi 12 Save
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 36
In Flames 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Bon Jovi 10 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 38 SAVE
In Flames 30


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Bon Jovi 8 KILL
Heimataerde 30
System of a Down 40 SAVE
In Flames 30


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Bon Jovi 8 
Heimataerde 32 SAVE
System of a Down 38 KILL
In Flames 30


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Bon Jovi 6 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 38 
In Flames 32 SAVE


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Bon Jovi 4 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 40 SAVE
In Flames 32


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40 KILL
Bon Jovi 6 SAVE
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 40
In Flames 32


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40 
Bon Jovi 4 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 42 SAVE
In Flames 32


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bon Jovi 6 SAVE


du böse, böse seele

Korplikaani 40
Bon Jovi 2 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 42
In Flames 34 SAVE


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Bon Jovi 0 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 42 
In Flames 36 SAVE
Samsas Traum 30 NEW 




Hall of Shame:
Bon Jovi


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Korplikaani 40
> Bon Jovi 0 KILL
> Heimataerde 32
> System of a Down 42
> ...


du hast +2 bei in flames vergessen


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Bon Jovi 0 KILL
Heimataerde 34 SAVE
System of a Down 40 KILL
In Flames 36
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 38 KILL
Heimataerde 34 
System of a Down 42 SAVE
In Flames 36
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 36 KILL
Heimataerde 34
System of a Down 44 SAVE
In Flames 36
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34 KILL
Heimataerde 34
System of a Down 44 
In Flames 38 SAVE
Samsas Traum 30 

Der KILL war nicht leicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34
Heimataerde 32 KILL
System of a Down 46 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34
Heimataerde 34 SAVE
System of a Down 44 KILL
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 32 KILL
Heimataerde 34
System of a Down 46 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 32
Heimataerde 32 KILL
System of a Down 48 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Bellthane (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 30 KILL
Heimataerde 32 
System of a Down 50 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 28 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 52 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 28 
Heimataerde 34 SAVE
System of a Down 50 KILL
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 28
Heimataerde 32 KILL
System of a Down 52 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 26 KILL
Heimataerde 32 
System of a Down 54 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 KILL
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 56 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 
Heimataerde 32
System of a Down 58 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 28 KILL


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24
Heimataerde 34 SAVE
System of a Down 56 KILL
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24
Heimataerde 32 KILL
System of a Down 58 SAVE
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 28


----------



## Bellthane (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 22 KILL
Heimataerde 32
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 28
NEU: The Fratellis 30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMm4vSZrC2w


Hall of Fame:

System of a Down


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 SAVE
Heimataerde 32
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 28
The Fratellis 28 KILL

Hall of Fame:

System of a Down


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24
Heimataerde 32
In Flames 38
Samsas Traum 30 SAVE
The Fratellis 26 KILL


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 
Heimataerde 30 KILL 
In Flames 40 SAVE
Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 26 

Hall of Fame:

System of a Down


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 
Heimataerde 28 KILL 
In Flames 42 SAVE
Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 26 SAVE
Heimataerde 26 KILL
In Flames 42
Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 26


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 KILL
Heimataerde 26
In Flames 42
Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 26


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 
Heimataerde 26
In Flames 42
Samsas Traum 34 SAVE
The Fratellis 24 KILL


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 24 
Heimataerde 24 KILL
In Flames 44 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34 
The Fratellis 24


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 26 Save
Heimataerde 24 
In Flames 42 KILL
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 24


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 26 
Heimataerde 24
In Flames 44 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 28 SAVE
Heimataerde 22 KILL
In Flames 44 
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 22


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 30 SAVE
Heimataerde 20 KILL
In Flames 44
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 32 SAVE
Heimataerde 18 KILL
In Flames 44
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 22


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34 SAVE
Heimataerde 18 
In Flames 44
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 20 KILL


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34
Heimataerde 18
In Flames 46 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 18 KILL

Edit:  Wegen dir musste ich es jetzt überarbeiten, Medmius :<


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 34
Heimataerde 18
In Flames 48 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 16 KILL

btw birk komm mal wieder skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw birk komm mal wieder skype
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neee kein Bock :/ 


(Damits kein Spam/OT ist nehme ich mir jetzt einfach mal die Freiheit und mach gleich noch ne Runde mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Korplikaani 34
Heimataerde 18
In Flames 50 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 14 KILL


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Edit:  Wegen dir musste ich es jetzt überarbeiten, Medmius :<



Hehe  tut mir leid

Korplikaani 36 SAVE
Heimataerde 18
In Flames 50 
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 12 KILL


----------



## Klunker (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 36 
Heimataerde 16 KILL
In Flames 50 
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 14 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 38 SAVE
Heimataerde 14 KILL
In Flames 50
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 14


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40 SAVE
Heimataerde 14
In Flames 50
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 12 KILL


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 14
In Flames 52 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 10 KILL


----------



## Bellthane (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 12 KILL
In Flames 52
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 12 SAVE


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 12 
In Flames 54 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 10 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 10 kill !!! 11elf
In Flames 56 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 10


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 10
In Flames 58 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 8 KILL


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40
Heimataerde 8 KILL
In Flames 60 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 8


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

Da du keinen neuen Hinzugefügt hast,mach ich mal weiter.

Korplikaani 38 Kill
Heimataerde 8 
In Flames 60 Hall of Flame
Samsas Traum 36 Save
The Fratellis 8 
Bob dylan New

Hall of Flame :
In Flames


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2009)

Hall o Flame,lol

Korplikaani 38 
Heimataerde 8
Samsas Traum 36 
The Fratellis 6 KILL
Bob dylan 32 SAVE


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 38
Heimataerde 8
Samsas Traum 38 SAVE
The Fratellis 6
Bob dylan 30 KILL


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

Haha,merk ich auch grad ^^

Korplikaani 38 
Heimataerde 8
Samsas Traum 36 
The Fratellis 4 KILL
Bob dylan 34 SAVE


edit :

1. Weil du dazwischen gekommen bist.

2. Warum hast du vorhin ein kill gemacht und jetzt ein Save (und beim Save nichtmal erhöht?)

edit 2: Oh,hast ja nur korrigiert. Dachte,deine Bewertung wär schon eingeflossen^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Du hast da 2 zuviel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Korplikaani 38
Heimataerde 8
Samsas Traum 36
The Fratellis 4 KILL
Bob dylan 32 SAVE

Ist es jetzt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40 SAVE
Heimataerde 8
Samsas Traum 36
The Fratellis 4
Bob Dylan 30 KILL


----------



## Klunker (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40 
Heimataerde 6 Kill
Samsas Traum 36
The Fratellis 6 Save
Bob Dylan 30


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42 Save
Heimataerde 4 Kill
Samsas Traum 36
The Fratellis 6 
Bob Dylan 30


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 42
Heimataerde 4
Samsas Traum 38 SAVE
The Fratellis 6
Bob Dylan 28  KILL


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 44 SAVE
Heimataerde 4
Samsas Traum 36 KILL
The Fratellis 6
Bob Dylan 28


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 46 SAVE
Heimataerde 4
Samsas Traum 34 KILL
The Fratellis 6 
Bob Dylan 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 48 SAVE
Heimataerde 02 KILL
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 28


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 48
Heimataerde 0 Kill
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 30 Save
Guns n roses new


Hall of Shame :
Heimataerde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 50 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 28 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 30


----------



## Bellthane (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 50
Samsas Traum 32 KILL
The Fratellis 8 SAVE
Bob Dylan 28
Guns 'N' Roses 30


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 50
Samsas Traum 34 SAVE
The Fratellis 8 
Bob Dylan 26 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 30


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 52 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34 
The Fratellis 8
Bob Dylan 24 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54 SAVE
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 22 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 30


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54 
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 06 KILL
Bob Dylan 22 
Guns 'N' Roses 32 SAVE


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54
Samsas Traum 34
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 20 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 34 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 56 SAVE
Samsas Traum 32 KILL
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 20 
Guns 'N' Roses 34


----------



## Bellthane (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54 KILL
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 08 SAVE
Bob Dylan 20
Guns 'N' Roses 34


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 52 KILL
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 08 
Bob Dylan 22  Save
Guns 'N' Roses 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54 SAVE
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 20 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 34


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 54
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 18 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 36  SAVE


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 56 SAVE
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 06 KILL
Bob Dylan 18 
Guns 'N' Roses 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 58 SAVE
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 16 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 36


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 60 SAVE
Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 06
Bob Dylan 14 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 36
Die Ärzte 30 NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cOCAXuz67s

Hall of Flame:

Korplikaani


----------



## Bellthane (11. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 KILL
The Fratellis 08 SAVE
Bob Dylan 14
Guns 'N' Roses 36
Die Ärzte 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 14
Guns 'N' Roses 36
Die Ärzte 28 KILL


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 14
Guns 'N' Roses 38 SAVE
Die Ärzte 26 KILL


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 12 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 38
Die Ärzte 28 SAVE

(3 von 5 Bands finde ich extrem cool, war schwer sich zu entscheiden :/   Na wenigstens ist die KILL-Platzierung leicht gefallen)


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 Kill
The Fratellis 08
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 40 Save
Die Ärzte 28


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 06 kill
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 42 Save
Die Ärzte 28


----------



## Mikey111 (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04 KILL
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 42 
Die Ärzte 30 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 04 KILL
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 42
Die Ärzte 28 KILL


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 Kill
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 14 Save
Guns 'N' Roses 42
Die Ärzte 28


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 12 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 42
Die Ärzte 30 SAVE

(Wie kann sich Bob Dylan nur so lange halten o_O)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 42
Die Ärzte 28 KILL


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 KILL 
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 12
Guns 'N' Roses 44 SAVE
Die Ärzte 28


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 10 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 46 SAVE
Die Ärzte 28


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 8 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 46 
Die Ärzte 30 SAVE


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 6 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 46 
Die Ärzte 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 06
Guns 'N' Roses 46
Die Ärzte 30 KILL


----------



## Meriane (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 KILL
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 06
Guns 'N' Roses 46
Die Ärzte 32 SAVE


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 04 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 46
Die Ärzte 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 46
Die Ärzte 32 KILL


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 KILL
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 48 SAVE
Die Ärzte 32


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28 KILL
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 06 Save
Guns 'N' Roses 48
Die Ärzte 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 SAVE
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 06 Save
Guns 'N' Roses 48
Die Ärzte 30 KILL


----------



## Kronas (13. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Samsas Traum 30 SAVE
> The Fratellis 04
> Bob Dylan 06 Save
> Guns 'N' Roses 48
> Die Ärzte 30 KILL


doppel save?

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 04
Bob Dylan 04 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 50 SAVE
Die Ärzte 30


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
The Fratellis 02 KILL
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 52 SAVE
Die Ärzte 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> doppel save?



Nein, nur vergessen, das "SAVE" zu löschen.

Samsas Traum 32 SAVE
The Fratellis 02
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 52
Die Ärzte 28 KILL


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34 SAVE
The Fratellis 02
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 52
Die Ärzte 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 SAVE
The Fratellis 02
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 52
Die Ärzte 24 KILL 


Danke, danke K0l0ss. Wenigstens einer, der die Ärzte auch nicht mag.^^


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 
The Fratellis 02
Bob Dylan 02 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 52
Die Ärzte 26 SAVE!


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
The Fratellis 00 KILL
Bob Dylan 04 SAVE 
Guns 'N' Roses 52
Die Ärzte 26
Neu: Cruachan 30



Hall of Shame: The Fratellis


----------



## Tabuno (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Bob Dylan 04
Guns 'N' Roses 54 SAVE
Die Ärzte 24 KILL
Cruachan 30


----------



## Bellthane (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Bob Dylan 02 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 26 SAVE
Cruachan 30

Wieso habt ihr die Fratellis getötet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Bob Dylan 00 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 28 SAVE
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 30 NEW#


Hall of Shame: Bob Dylan


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 56 SAVE
Die Ärzte 28 
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 30


----------



## Kronas (13. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56 
Die Ärzte 26 KILL
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 SAVE
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 24 KILL
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 32


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 24 
Cruachan 32 SAVE
Rise Against 30 KILL


----------



## Bellthane (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 26 SAVE
Cruachan 32
Rise Against 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34 SAVE
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 24 KILL
Cruachan 32
Rise Against 30


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 26 SAVE
Cruachan 30 KILL
Rise Against 30

(PS: Kann beim nächsten Rausflug einer Metallica ins Spiel bringen bitte? :/ )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 SAVE
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 24 KILL
Cruachan 30 
Rise Against 30

Musste selbst machen.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36 
Guns 'N' Roses 54 KILL
Die Ärzte 24 
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 32 SAVE


----------



## Kronas (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 22 KILL
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 20 KILL
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 36 SAVE


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 18 KILL
Cruachan 30
Rise Against 38 SAVE


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 20 SAVE
Cruachan 28 KILL
Rise Against 38


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 18 KILL 
Cruachan 28 
Rise Against 40 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 54
Die Ärzte 16 KILL
Cruachan 28
Rise Against 42 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 56 SAVE
Die Ärzte 16 
Cruachan 26 KILL
Rise Against 42


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 36
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 16
Cruachan 28 SAVE (wieso killt ihr alle Cruachan? Die sind doch super :> )
Rise Against 40 KILL


----------



## Gron83 (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 18 SAVE
Cruachan 28 
Rise Against 40


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 16 KILL
Cruachan 28
Rise Against 42 SAVE


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 18 SAVE
Cruachan 26 KILL
Rise Against 42


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 16 KILL
Cruachan 26
Rise Against 44 SAVE


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 34
Guns 'N' Roses 56
Die Ärzte 16 
Cruachan 24 KILL
Rise Against 46 SAVE

@Night falls

Jeder hat halt nen anderen Geschmack


----------



## Davatar (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 KILL
Guns 'N' Roses 58 SAVE
Die Ärzte 16 
Cruachan 24
Rise Against 46


----------



## Medmius (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32 
Guns 'N' Roses 60 SAVE
Die Ärzte 14 KILL
Cruachan 24
Rise Against 46 

Hall of Fame : Guns 'N' Roses

System of a Down 30 NEW


----------



## Kronas (15. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> System of a Down 30 NEW


system is a down gibts schon in der hall of fame


----------



## Medmius (15. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> system is a down gibts schon in der hall of fame


 Tut mir leid,  habs überlesen  
dann:

Samsas Traum 32
Guns 'N' Roses 60 SAVE
Die Ärzte 14 KILL
Cruachan 24
Rise Against 46

Hall of Fame : Guns 'N' Roses

Dream Theater 30 NEW


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32
Dream Theater 30
Die Ärzte 16 SAVE
Cruachan 22 KILL
Rise Against 46


----------



## Kronas (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32
Dream Theater 30
Die Ärzte 14 KILL
Cruachan 22 
Rise Against 48 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 32
Die Ärzte 12 KILL
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 50 SAVE 
Dream Theater 30


----------



## Gron83 (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 KILL
Die Ärzte 14 SAVE
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 50
Dream Theater 30


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Die Ärzte 12 KILL
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 52 SAVE
Dream Theater 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Die Ärzte 10 KILL
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 54 SAVE
Dream Theater 30


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Die Ärzte 8 KILL
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 56 SAVE
Dream Theater 30


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28 KILL
Die Ärzte 8 
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 58 SAVE
Dream Theater 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Die Ärzte 06 KILL
Cruachan 22
Rise Against 60 SAVE
Dream Theater 30
Heaven Shall Burn 30 NEW





Hall Of Fame:

Rise Against


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Die Ärzte 04 KILL
Cruachan 22
Dream Theater 30
Heaven Shall Burn 32 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Die Ärzte 02 KILL
Cruachan 22
Dream Theater 32 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 32


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 SAVE
Die Ärzte 02 
Cruachan 20 KILL (kenn ich nicht)
Dream Theater 32 
Heaven Shall Burn 32


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30 
Die Ärzte 00 KILL
Cruachan 20 
Dream Theater 32 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 32
Billy Talent 30 NEW




Hall of Shame:

Die Ärzte (Für mich übrigens seehr unerwartet)


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Cruachan 18 KILL
Dream Theater 36 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 32
Billy Talent 30 

Du hast bei Dream Theater keine Punkte gegeben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Cruachan 16 KILL
Dream Theater 36
Heaven Shall Burn 34 SAVE
Billy Talent 30


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 30
Cruachan 14 KILL
Dream Theater 38 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 34
Billy Talent 30


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28 KILL
Cruachan 14 
Dream Theater 38 
Heaven Shall Burn 34
Billy Talent 32 SAVE (ROCKT!)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Cruachan 12 KILL
Dream Theater 38
Heaven Shall Burn 36 SAVE
Billy Talent 32

(Billy Talent rockt nicht, sie punken.^^ Onkelz rocken ... und sag jetzt nicht, Metallica metallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Cruachan 10 KILL
Dream Theater 40 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 36 
Billy Talent 32

Metallica metallen :F


----------



## Gron83 (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 26 KILL
Cruachan 10
Dream Theater 40 
Heaven Shall Burn 36 
Billy Talent 34 SAVE


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 26 
Cruachan 10
Dream Theater 40
Heaven Shall Burn 36
Billy Talent 32 KILL

EDIT: Ich würde Cruachan saven, aber da die sowieso rausfliegen, werd ich einfach warten was für ne neue Band reinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (18. Mai 2009)

@Night falls: Du hast das SAVE vergessen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achso. Dachte nur, du hast es vielleicht übersehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 26
Cruachan 10 KILL
Dream Theater 40
Heaven Shall Burn 38 SAVE
Billy Talent 32

@Night Falls: Du musst trotzdem was saven ... aber naja, ich mach deinen Save eh zunichte^^.


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28 SAVE
Cruachan 08 KILL
Dream Theater 40
Heaven Shall Burn 38
Billy Talent 32


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Cruachan 06 KILL
Dream Theater 40
Heaven Shall Burn 38
Billy Talent 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Cruachan 04 KILL
Dream Theater 40
Heaven Shall Burn 40 SAVE
Billy Talent 34


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Du hast bei Dream Theater keine Punkte gegeben



Stimmt, ich wollt erst, dann doch nicht und dann doch. Habs wohl vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Samsas Traum 30
Cruachan 16 KILL
Dream Theater 36 
Heaven Shall Burn 32
Billy Talent 36 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (18. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou, ich glaube du hast ein paar Zahlen verwurstelt. Ich korrigiere einfach mal und ergänze mit meinem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Samsas Traum 28
Cruachan 00 KILL
Dream Theater 36
Heaven Shall Burn 40
Billy Talent 38 SAVE
Manowar 30 NEW










Hall of Shame

Cruachan


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Dream Theater 34 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 42 SAVE
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 30


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Dream Theater 34
Heaven Shall Burn 40 KILL
Billy Talent 40 SAVE
Manowar 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Dream Theater 32 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 42 SAVE
Billy Talent 40
Manowar 30

(Qonix du Weichei, wie kannst du nur HSB killen?!^^)


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 40 KILL
Billy Talent 42 SAVE
Manowar 30

(kenn die Band nicht, der Name klingt aber schei**e also KILL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hab sie mir grad am mal auf youtube angehört, mein Gott, dass ist ja mal SCHROTT


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 26 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 42 SAVE
Billy Talent 42
Manowar 30


Naja, was soll ich von jemandem erwarten, der unter den ganzen Bands gerade Billy Talent saved. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 28 SAVE
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 42 
Billy Talent 42
Manowar 28 KILL


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

@ Gron83 
Ich kopier mir die Namen und Zahlen immer vom Vorposter >_>

@ToNk-PiLs

Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?^^

Samsas Traum 26 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 42
Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Manowar 28


----------



## Gron83 (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 24 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 42
Billy Talent 44 
Manowar 30 SAVE




> @ Gron83
> Ich kopier mir die Namen und Zahlen immer vom Vorposter >_>


Mh, vielleicht im posting verrutscht? Macht ja auch nichts, ist ja nix passiert, ich hab ja aufgepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 24
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 44 Save
Billy Talent 42 KILL
Manowar 30 

Darf ich eigenlich auch 2 Kills und keinen Save machen z.b.? (Nicht,dass ich Billy Talent so schnell wie möglich hier raushaben will *g*)


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 22 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 44 
Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Manowar 30 

Was habt ihr alle gegen Billy Talent :-O

@Gron83 

was wär ich ohne dich? ;D Danke


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 24 SAVE
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 44
Billy Talent 42 KILL
Manowar 30


----------



## Gron83 (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 22 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 44
Billy Talent 42 
Manowar 32 SAVE

@LiangZhou: Bitte, immer wieder gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 24 
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 46 SAVE
Billy Talent 40 KILL
Manowar 30


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 22 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 46 
Billy Talent 40 
Manowar 32 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (19. Mai 2009)

Oh, Rhokan und ich haben fast zeitgleich gepostet, daher fehlt wohl 
bei ihm und EspCap meine Bewertung. Ich bau es mal mit ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Samsas Traum 18 KILL 
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 46 
Billy Talent 40 
Manowar 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 16 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 48 SAVE
Billy Talent 40
Manowar 36 

@Chopi: Nur ein KILL und nur ein SAVE pro Post..


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 16
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 50 SAVE
Billy Talent 38  KILL
Manowar 36
Led Zeppelin 30 NEW

Eigentlich mag ich dieses Core-Geschwuchtel nicht - aber man will ja neue Bands reinbringen...

Bedürften zwar eigentlich keiner Erklärung aber hier ist ein Lied von ihnen:


EDIT: In der Tat... die Grenze war ja nicht 50 :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

Erm, warum bringst Du jetzt LZ ins Spiel? Ist keine Band bei 0 oder 60 angekommen ...

Samsas Traum 14 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52 SAVE
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 36


----------



## Tränengeist (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 12 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52 
Billy Talent 40 SAVE
Manowar 36


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 14 SAVE
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52
Billy Talent 38 KILL
Manowar 36


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 12 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52
Billy Talent 38 
Manowar 38 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 12
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 50 KILL
Billy Talent 40 SAVE
Manowar 38


----------



## Gron83 (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 10 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 50
Billy Talent 40
Manowar 40 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 08 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 50
Billy Talent 40
Manowar 42 SAVE


----------



## Rhokan (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 06 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 50
Billy Talent 40
Manowar 44 SAVE


----------



## Duni (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 06
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52 SAVE
Billy Talent 38 KILL
Manowar 44


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 08 SAVE
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 52
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 42 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 06 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 54 SAVE
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 42


----------



## Gron83 (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 04 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 54 
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 44 SAVE


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 02 KILL
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 54 
Billy Talent 40 SAVE
Manowar 44


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum 00  --> Hall of Shame
Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 54
Billy Talent 40 
Manowar 46 SAVE
Skyfire 30 NEW

Skyfire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEZOjJIYDus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp0-bNmC8Lg


----------



## Othnaku (20. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 32
Heaven Shall Burn 54
Billy Talent 38 KILL
Manowar 46 
Skyfire 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 30 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 56 SAVE
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 46
Skyfire 32


----------



## Gron83 (20. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 28 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 56 
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 48 SAVE
Skyfire 32


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 26 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 56
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 48
Skyfire 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 24 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 58 SAVE
Billy Talent 38
Manowar 48
Skyfire 34


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 26 SAVE
Heaven Shall Burn 58 
Billy Talent 36 KILL
Manowar 48
Skyfire 34 

(wtf  Dream Theater darf nicht sterben )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 24 KILL
Heaven Shall Burn 60 SAVE / HoF
Billy Talent 36
Manowar 48
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 30 NEW


----------



## Gron83 (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 22 KILL
Billy Talent 36
Manowar 50 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 20 KILL
Billy Talent 36
Manowar 50
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 22 SAVE
Billy Talent 34 KILL
Manowar 50
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 20 KILL
Billy Talent 34 
Manowar 50
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34 SAVE


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 22 SAVE
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 50
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 KILL


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 20 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 52 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 18 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 54 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 20 SAVE
Billy Talent 32 KILL
Manowar 54 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 18 KILL
Billy Talent 32
Manowar 54
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 16 KILL
Billy Talent 32
Manowar 56 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 14 KILL
Billy Talent 34 SAVE
Manowar 56 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 16 SAVE
Billy Talent 32 KILL
Manowar 56
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 14 KILL
Billy Talent 32
Manowar 56
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 36 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 12 KILL
Billy Talent 32
Manowar 58 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 10 KILL
Billy Talent 32
Manowar 58
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 38 SAVE


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 08 KILL
Billy Talent 34 SAVE
Manowar 58
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 06 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 58
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 04 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 58
Skyfire 36 SAVE
Whitechapel 40


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 02 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 58
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (24. Mai 2009)

Oh, gleich 2 auf einen Streich. Dann reich ich doch gleich mal 2 neue nach.

Dream Theater 00 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 60 SAVE
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 
AC/DC NEW
Danko Jones NEW

Hall of Fame: Manowar
Halle of Shame: Dream Theater


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 44 SAVE
AC/DC 30
Danko Jones 28 KILL


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 KILL
AC/DC 32 SAVE
Danko Jones 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 44 SAVE
AC/DC 32 
Danko Jones 26 KILL


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36 Save
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 44 
AC/DC 32 
Danko Jones 24 KILL


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 KILL
AC/DC 34 SAVE
Danko Jones 24


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34 KILL
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 
AC/DC 36 SAVE
Danko Jones 24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 44 SAVE
AC/DC 36 
Danko Jones 22 KILL


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 34 KILL
Whitechapel 44 
AC/DC 36 
Danko Jones 24 SAVE (einer muss ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 34 
Whitechapel 46 SAVE
AC/DC 36
Danko Jones 22 KILL


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 34 
Whitechapel 46 
AC/DC 38 SAVE
Danko Jones 20 KILL


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 34
Skyfire 34 
Whitechapel 44 KILL
AC/DC 40 SAVE
Danko Jones 20


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36 Save
Skyfire 34 
Whitechapel 42 KILL
AC/DC 40 
Danko Jones 20

(ac/dc gewinnt auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nid pushen wa die halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mookuh (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 KILL
AC/DC 40 SAVE
Danko Jones 20


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 42 SAVE
AC/DC 40
Danko Jones 18 KILL


Meine Güte, besorgt Euch mal Geschmack. o.O


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 KILL
AC/DC 42 SAVE
Danko Jones 18


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 42 SAVE
AC/DC 42 
Danko Jones 16 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Meine Güte, besorgt Euch mal Geschmack. o.O



hab ich nur ist die band meiner meinung nach einfach schlecht .. aber das wird jeder anderst definieren. wenn du die magst ist das dein ding
edit meint: und du bist so +/- derjenige der die band in jedem deiner posts pusht^^

Billy Talent 38 save
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 kill
AC/DC 42 
Danko Jones 16


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 38
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 42 SAVE
AC/DC 42
Danko Jones 14 KILL

Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass Whitechapel Götter sind, aber die haben wohl noch die größte Klasse im Gegensatz zum Rest da oben.^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 38
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 KILL
AC/DC 44 SAVE
Danko Jones 14

Also ich hab mir bevor ich abgestummen habe mal das Youtube-Video dazu angesehen und das klingt für mich als würde einer in ein Mikrofon kotzen. Ist für mich nicht wirklich Musik.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Wie du meinst ;P für mich sind die eher schlechtere version von disturbed .. aber jedem das seine 
und da ich mich an die regeln halte tu ich nid save und kill machen da man ja 3 posts waren muss ;D

ich pers finde acdc und billy talent besser.. vieleicht weil ich beide relativ oft höre hmm nunja des einen freu des anderen leid

edit meint da der qonix brav zwischenpostet hat darf ich ja nu xD
edit vom edit meint ich bin zu doof um auf 3 zu zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

*Hält krampfhaft Danko fest* Och, der ist doch net schlecht, ich lass ihn noch etwas dabei sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tonk, sagt ja keiner, dass Whitechapel grottenschlecht ist (naja, außer Qonix vielleicht) aber der 
Rest in der Liste ist einfach besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Billy Talent 38
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 38 KILL
AC/DC 44 
Danko Jones 16 SAVE


So Minastirit, nun darfst du auch wieder.
*wartet auf den Danko-Hammer*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 38
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 SAVE
AC/DC 44
Danko Jones 14 KILL



> Wie du meinst ;P für mich sind die eher schlechtere version von disturbed ..



Schlechte Version von Disturbed? Whitechapel hört sich wenigstens unterschiedlich an. Disturbed klingen seit Anfang an gleich.^^ Nicht,dass das schlecht wäre, ich hör ja auch Disturbed. Aber Abwechslung scheint bei denen ein Fremdwort zu sein.



> Also ich hab mir bevor ich abgestummen habe mal das Youtube-Video dazu angesehen und das klingt für mich als würde einer in ein Mikrofon kotzen. Ist für mich nicht wirklich Musik.



Das nennt man Growlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja klingt ein bisschen nach kotzen.

Für mich persönlich gibt Billy Talent, ausser 2 Lieder, nicht viel und AC/DC sind nur ein Schatten Iron Maidens. Alte Knacker, wie Iron Maiden, nur das Iron Maiden immernoch gute Musik machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

tonk macht regeln und hält sie nidma -.- tse tse tse^^ schlechtes vorbild ..


> Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch Regeln, die ihr beachen solltet, damit das hier nicht vollkommen in Spam und Müll ausartet.
> Ihr dürft nicht auf Euren eigenen Post antworten, wartet bis mindestens *3*-5 Personen gepostet haben. (Je nach Aktivität im Thread)


*hust*

Billy Talent 40 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 38 kill (find zwar danko jones noch schlechter allerdings will ich nid das die band in hall of fame kommt ..)
AC/DC 44
Danko Jones 14 

billy talent hat für mich 4 gute lieder .. und das reicht mir .. wenn eine band 1 gutes lied hat und das in meiner top fav playlist ist finde ich ist es eine gute band ..
ac/dc ist einfach ein urgestein .. ich habe die alten noch zum teil original vom vather .. darum najo halt eine band wie ich sie mag
iron maiden ist was ganz anders find ich aber jedem das seine ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tonk macht regeln und hält sie nidma -.- tse tse tse^^ schlechtes vorbild ..
> 
> *hust*



Lies die Regeln nochmal genauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Billy Talent 40 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 40 SAVE
AC/DC 44
Danko Jones 12 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

hab ich doch Oo oder sag mir was genau du meinst^^

Billy Talent 42 save
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 38 kill
AC/DC 44
Danko Jones 12


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 36 KILL
AC/DC 46 SAVE
Danko Jones 12


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ich doch Oo oder sag mir was genau du meinst^^



Da steht: Je nach Aktivität im Thread.

Nun verstanden?


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

Na gut, ich lass Danko mal absacken, damit ein Platz frei wird.
Retten kann ich ich ihn so wohl eh nicht, also soll ein weiterer
Künstler die Chance bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34 KILL
AC/DC 48 SAVE
Danko Jones 12




> hab ich doch Oo oder sag mir was genau du meinst^^


Ich denke mal, er meint den Teil mit "Je nach Aktivität im Thread".
Da momentan scheinbar nur die selben 4-5 Leute posten, würde
sich sonst wohl weniger bewegen.


EDIT sagt: Zu langsam getippt, er hats schon geschrieben.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Da steht: Je nach Aktivität im Thread.
> 
> Nun verstanden?



aber 3-5  3 bei wenig 5 bei vielen ^^^najo was solls ;D 

Billy Talent 44 save
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 KILL
AC/DC 48 
Danko Jones 12


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 34 SAVE
AC/DC 48
Danko Jones 10 KILL


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 KILL
AC/DC 50 SAVE
Danko Jones 10  

Kacke, ihr habt Dream Theater rausgehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 
AC/DC 52 SAVE
Danko Jones 10


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32
AC/DC 54 SAVE
Danko Jones 08 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 save 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 30 kill
AC/DC 54 
Danko Jones 08


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 kill
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 30 
AC/DC 56 save
Danko Jones 08


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 SAVE
AC/DC 56 
Danko Jones 06 KILL


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32 
AC/DC 58 SAVE
Danko Jones 04 KILL


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 30 KILL
AC/DC 58 
Danko Jones 04


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 28 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 30 NEW ihr neuestes Lied ein etwas älteres Lied


Hall of Fame:

AC/DC


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 26 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 32 save


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 24 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 34 SAVE


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 22 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 36 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 20 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 38 SAVE

nicht übertreiben Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 18 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 40 SAVE


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 16 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 42 SAVE

wie lange danko jones dabei beibt XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 18 SAVE
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 40 KILL

Man merkt, der Durchschnitt hier hört Mainstream.^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 16 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 42 SAVE


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 14 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 44 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 16 SAVE
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 42 KILL


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 kill
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 16 
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 44 save


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 16
Danko Jones 02 kill
Linkin Park 46 save


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 
Skyfire 36 save
Whitechapel 16
Danko Jones 02 
Linkin Park 44 kill

Ich hasse L.P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 36 
Whitechapel 18 SAVE
Danko Jones 02
Linkin Park 42 KILL


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 36 
Whitechapel 16 KILL
Danko Jones 02
Linkin Park 44 SAVE


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 36 
Whitechapel 16 
Danko Jones 00 MONTERSKILL MUAHAHAHAHA PWND LOL ROFL WTF
Linkin Park 46 save

new Buschido  30 (brauch jemanden den ich auf 0 raten kann xD)
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type...schido&aq=f

hall of shame
danko jones


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 18 SAVE
Linkin Park 46
Buschido 28 KILL *hust* Wie unerwartend...


----------



## Vanier (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 46
Buschido 26 KILL


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38 SAVE (kenn ich nicht)
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 44 KILL
Buschido 26


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38 
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 46 SAVE
Buschido 24 KILL


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38 
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 48 SAVE
Buschido 22 KILL


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38
Whitechapel 20 SAVE
Linkin Park 46 KILL
Buschido 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Whitechapel 20 SAVE



<3



Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38
Whitechapel 22 SAVE
Linkin Park 46
Buschido 20 KILL


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38
Whitechapel 20 KILL
Linkin Park 48 SAVE
Buschido 20


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38
Whitechapel 18 KILL (runta damit xD)
Linkin Park 50 SAVE
Buschido 20


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 38
Whitechapel 18 
Linkin Park 52 SAVE
Buschido 18 KILL


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 40 SAVE
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 52 
Buschido 18


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 40 
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 52 
Buschido 16 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 18
Linkin Park 54 SAVE
Bushido 14 KILL
Übrigens heißt der Kerl Bushido, habs mal geändert. =)


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 16 KILL
Linkin Park 56 SAVE
Bushido 14


----------



## Vanier (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 16
Linkin Park 58 SAVE
Bushido 12 KILL


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 18 SAVE
Linkin Park 56 KILL (ist mir mittlerweile zu sehr BRAVO-Style)
Bushido 12



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> <3



Endlich jemand mit Geschmack, der nicht nur auf Linkin Park steht. Wobei ich Billy Talent eigentlich auch ziemlich schlimm finde. 
Sowas hören immer die Leute, die "eigentlich alles" hören. Zu gerne würde ich ja Slayer oder Corpse in die Liste aufnehmen, aber das wäre wohl gleich zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 18 
Linkin Park 58 SAVE
Bushido 10 KILL


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 16 KILL
Bushido 10
Daft Punk 30 NEW hier noch das beste Lied von Daft Punk ^^


Hall of Fame:

Linkin Park


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Endlich jemand mit Geschmack, der nicht nur auf Linkin Park steht. Wobei ich Billy Talent eigentlich auch ziemlich schlimm finde.
> Sowas hören immer die Leute, die "eigentlich alles" hören. Zu gerne würde ich ja Slayer oder Corpse in die Liste aufnehmen, aber das wäre wohl gleich zum scheitern verurteilt.



Och, wenn du meine Playlist sehen würdest, würde dir das nichtmehr sooo gefallen.^^ Ne Menge Metalcore drin.
Aber egal ... guck sebst.^^ [Klick mich!]

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 18 SAVE
Bushido 08 KILL
Daft Punk


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Och, wenn du meine Playlist sehen würdest, würde dir das nichtmehr sooo gefallen.^^ Ne Menge Metalcore drin.
> Aber egal ... guck sebst.^^ [Klick mich!]



Ach was, ich find deine Playlist eigentlich ganz passabel.

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 40
Whitechapel 20 SAVE
Bushido 06 KILL
Daft Punk


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 42 SAVE
Whitechapel 20 
Bushido 06 
Daft Punk 30


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 save
Skyfire 42
Whitechapel 18 kill
Bushido 06 
Daft Punk 30

slayer würd ich auch hochbieten .. das ist was anderes .. najo jeder hört was er gerne hört ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 
Skyfire 42
Whitechapel 20 SAVE
Bushido 04 KILL
Daft Punk 30

Extrem peinlich, Mina, dass du Whitechapel VOR Bushido killst ...


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 
Skyfire 42
Whitechapel 18 KILL
Bushido 04
Daft Punk 32 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 44 SAVE
Whitechapel 18 
Bushido 04
Daft Punk 32


----------



## Gron83 (27. Mai 2009)

Omg, was macht Bushido hier? Gibts neuerdings etwas schlechteres als die Hall of Shame? Weg mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 18 
Bushido 02 KILL
Daft Punk 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Omg, was macht Bushido hier? Gibts neuerdings etwas schlechteres als die Hall of Shame? Weg mit dem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find es eher bedenklich, dass einige nicht Bushido killen.^^

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 20 SAVE
Bushido 00 KILL / HoS
Daft Punk 32
Bury Your Dead 30


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 18 KILL
Daft Punk 34 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 30


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 SAVE
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 18 
Daft Punk 32 KILL
Bury Your Dead 30


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Extrem peinlich, Mina, dass du Whitechapel VOR Bushido killst ...



buschido wird zu 100000% NIEE in hall of fame
NIE !! einfach unmöglich
whitechapel könnte aber und ich finde das muss ich verhindern nunmal ;P ganz einfach


Billy Talent 48 SAVE
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 16 kill
Daft Punk 32
Bury Your Dead 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> buschido wird zu 100000% NIEE in hall of fame
> NIE !! einfach unmöglich
> whitechapel könnte aber und ich finde das muss ich verhindern nunmal ;P ganz einfach



Dann haste Dir den ersten Post nicht richtig durchgelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Billy Talent 46 KILL
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 16
Daft Punk 32
Bury Your Dead 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 14 KILL
Daft Punk 34 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 32


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 SAVE
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 14 
Daft Punk 32 KILL
Bury Your Dead 32


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 KILL
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 14 
Daft Punk 34 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 KILL
Skyfire 44
Whitechapel 14 
Daft Punk 34 
Bury Your Dead 34 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 46 SAVE
Whitechapel 14 
Daft Punk 34 
Bury Your Dead 34


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 46 
Whitechapel 16 KILL 
Daft Punk 34 
Bury Your Dead 34


----------



## Meriane (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 SAVE
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 16
Daft Punk 32 KILL
Bury Your Dead 34


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 14 KILL
Daft Punk 34 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 34


----------



## Gron83 (27. Mai 2009)

Hm, Whitechapel hat ausversehen 2 Punkte dazu statt abgezogen bekommen.
*ganz unaufällig zu  LiangZhou schielt* Das wollen wir doch gleich mal richten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Billy Talent 48 SAVE
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 08 KILL
Daft Punk 34 
Bury Your Dead 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 KILL
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 08 
Daft Punk 34
Bury Your Dead 36 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 SAVE
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 06 KILL
Daft Punk 34
Bury Your Dead 36


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 04 KILL
Daft Punk 36 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48
Skyfire 46
Whitechapel 02 KILL
Daft Punk 38 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48
Skyfire 48 SAVE
Whitechapel 00 KILL ---> Hall of Shame
Daft Punk 38 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36 
Sonata Arctica 30 NEW 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIwAhlHRDTs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGz1f0mngsQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8ypzfzA94A


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Bei Daft Punk musst du schon 2 dazu rechnen wenn du sie savest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach jetzt mach ichs dann gleich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 50 SAVE
Skyfire 48 
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 28 KILL

Ich habs mal dazu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 KILL
Skyfire 48 
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48
Skyfire 48 
Daft Punk 44 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 34 KILL
Sonata Arctica 28

Danke schön.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 50 SAVE 
Skyfire 48
Daft Punk 42 
Bury Your Dead 32 KILL
Sonata Arctica 28



Büdde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Billy Talent 48
> Skyfire 48
> Daft Punk 44 SAVE <---
> Bury Your Dead 34 KILL <---
> Sonata Arctica 28





Slavery schrieb:


> Billy Talent 50 SAVE
> Skyfire 48
> Daft Punk 42 < ----
> Bury Your Dead 32 KILL <---
> Sonata Arctica 28



Hä ? 2x abziehen ? 

Billy Talent 48 KILL
Skyfire 48 
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 32
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 KILL
Skyfire 48
Daft Punk 46
Bury Your Dead 34 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 50 SAVE
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 34
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hä ? 2x abziehen ?



Sorry, hab etwas länger für meinen Post gebraucht deswegen der Unterschied, Qoinx war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 50 
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 32 KILL
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 46
Bury Your Dead 34 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Gron83 (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 34
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Meriane (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 KILL
Bury Your Dead 34
Sonata Arctica 30 SAVE


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 34
Sonata Arctica 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 42 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44 
Bury Your Dead 36 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 30


----------



## Gron83 (28. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 KILL
Bury Your Dead 36 
Sonata Arctica 30


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 KILL
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 30


----------



## Slavery (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 46
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36 KILL
Sonata Arctica 28


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 save
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 killön
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 28

hmm das das unterste bei youtube ganz wirzlig klingt bekommt dft punk ma minus ;P find die irgendwie öde^^1


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 50 save
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 48 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 26


----------



## Slavery (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 50 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38 
Sonata Arctica 24 KILL


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 52 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 22 KILL


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 52
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 36 KILL
Sonata Arctica 22


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 54 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 
Bury Your Dead 34 KILL
Sonata Arctica 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 52 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42
Bury Your Dead 36 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 22


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 54 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42
Bury Your Dead 36 
Sonata Arctica 24 KILL


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 56 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 KILL
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 24


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 58 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 36
Sonata Arctica 24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 56 KILL
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 38 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 24


----------



## Vanier (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 56
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 22 KILL


----------



## Meriane (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 56
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 24 SAVE


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 58 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 20 KILL

Och kommt schon, ich will Billy Talent in der HoF sehen^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 60 SAVE
Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:

*Billy Talent*


Neuer Künstler:
Fife Finger Death Punch

Fige Finger Death Punch 30 NEW
Skyfire 50 
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 18


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Und neu?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 40 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 16 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 30

Schwere Entscheidung zwischen FFDP und BYD.^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 38 KILL
Sonata Arctica 16
Fife Finger Death Punch 30


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Also das mit Daft Punkt wird ein schönes Hin und Her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 KILL
Bury Your Dead 38 
Sonata Arctica 16
Fife Finger Death Punch 32 SAVE


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 14 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 34 SAVE


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 48 KILL
Daft Punk 42 SAVE 
Bury Your Dead 38
Sonata Arctica 14 
Fife Finger Death Punch 34 



I <3 Daft Punk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 48
Daft Punk 42 
Bury Your Dead 40 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 12 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 34

Daft Punk find ich persönlich ja nicht schlecht, hab ich früher sogar selbst gern gehört, nur deshalb bekommen sie keinen KILL von mir ab.^^


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 48
Daft Punk 40 KILL
Bury Your Dead 40 
Sonata Arctica 12 
Fife Finger Death Punch 36 SAVE

^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50 SAVE
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 40
Sonata Arctica 10 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 36


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50 
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 40
Sonata Arctica 8 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 36


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50 
Daft Punk 44 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 38 KILL
Sonata Arctica 08
Fife Finger Death Punch 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44 
Bury Your Dead 40 SAVE
Sonata Arctica 06 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 36


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44
Bury Your Dead 40 
Sonata Arctica 04 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 38 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 44
Bury Your Dead 40
Sonata Arctica 02 KILL
Fife Finger Death Punch 40 SAVE


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 50
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 40
Sonata Arctica 00 KILL 
Five Finger Death Punch
Bring me the Horizon 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 48 KILL
Daft Punk 46
Bury Your Dead 42 SAVE
Five Finger Death Punch 40
Bring Me The Horizon 30 

Au au au, langsam wirds schwer sich zu entscheiden.^^


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 48
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 42
Five Finger Death Punch 42 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 30


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Skyfire 48
> Daft Punk 46 SAVE
> Bury Your Dead 42
> Five Finger Death Punch 40 KILL
> Bring Me The Horizon 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 46 KILL
Daft Punk 46
Bury Your Dead 44 SAVE
Five Finger Death Punch 40
Bring Me The Horizon 30


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 46 
Daft Punk 48 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 44 
Five Finger Death Punch 40
Bring Me The Horizon 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 44 KILL
Daft Punk 48
Bury Your Dead 46 SAVE
Five Finger Death Punch 40
Bring Me The Horizon 28


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 44 
Daft Punk 48
Bury Your Dead 46 
Five Finger Death Punch 42 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 42 KILL
Daft Punk 48
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 44 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 42 
Daft Punk 46 KILL
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 46 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26


----------



## Pogolinus (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 42
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 46
Bring Me The Horizon 28 SAVE


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 42
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 44 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 28 

Lasst Daft Punk in Ruhe!


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 42
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 46 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 28 



> Lasst Daft Punk in Ruhe!


Dem Wunsch kann ich leider nicht nachkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Skyfire 40 KILL
Daft Punk 44 
Bury Your Dead 46
Five Finger Death Punch 48 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 28


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 40 KILL
Daft Punk 44
Bury Your Dead 44 KILL
Five Finger Death Punch 50 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 38 SAVE
Daft Punk 44
Bury Your Dead 44 
Five Finger Death Punch 52 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 28 

Hör auf Bury Your Dead zu killen, bloß weil auf dem neuen Album Clean Gesang drauf ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 38 
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 44 
Five Finger Death Punch 52 
Bring Me The Horizon 26 KILL


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 38
Daft Punk 44 KILL
Bury Your Dead 44
Five Finger Death Punch 54 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26


----------



## Pogolinus (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 38
Daft Punk 42 KILL
Bury Your Dead 44
Five Finger Death Punch 56 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 36 KILL
Daft Punk 42
Bury Your Dead 44
Five Finger Death Punch 58 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26


----------



## Gron83 (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 36 
Daft Punk 40 KILL
Bury Your Dead 44
Five Finger Death Punch 60 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26
Rammstein 30 NEW

Hall of Fame: Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Meriane (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 36
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 44
Bring Me The Horizon 26
Rammstein 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 36
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 42 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 26
Rammstein 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 34 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 26
Rammstein 34


----------



## Servon (1. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 34 
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44 
Bring Me The Horizon 24 KILL
Rammstein 36 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 34 
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44 
Bring Me The Horizon 22 KILL
Rammstein 38 SAVE 

Endlich mal was Gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 34 
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 42 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 22
Rammstein 38


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 34
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 42 
Bring Me The Horizon 20 KILL
Rammstein 40 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 32 KILL
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 44 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 20 
Rammstein 40

Mainstream is jumping. o.O


----------



## Pogolinus (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 32 
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 44 
Bring Me The Horizon 22 SAVE
Rammstein 40


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 32 
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 42 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 22
Rammstein 40


----------



## Gron83 (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 32 
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 42 
Bring Me The Horizon 22
Rammstein 42 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 30 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 22
Rammstein 42


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 30 
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44 
Bring Me The Horizon 20 KILL
Rammstein 44 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 30
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 44
Bring Me The Horizon 18 KILL
Rammstein 46 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 28 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 46 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 46


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 28
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 44 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 46


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 26 KILL
Daft Punk 40 
Bury Your Dead 44 
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 48 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 24 KILL
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 46 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 48


----------



## Gron83 (2. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 24 
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 46
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 50 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 22 KILL
Daft Punk 38 
Bury Your Dead 48 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 50 

Eigentlich schade um Skyfire. Die erinnern mich an Diablo (Eine meiner LieblingsBANDS - nicht Spiele), aber die anderen Bands haben einen höheren Status bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 20 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 48 
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 52 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 18 KILL
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Bury Your Dead 48 
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 52


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 16 KILL
Daft Punk 40
Bury Your Dead 50 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 52


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 16 
Daft Punk 38 KILL
Bury Your Dead 50 
Bring Me The Horizon 18
Rammstein 54 SAVE


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 16
Daft Punk 38 
Bury Your Dead 50
Bring Me The Horizon 16 KILL
Rammstein 56 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 14 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 50
Bring Me The Horizon 16 
Rammstein 58 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 12 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 50
Bring Me The Horizon 16 
Gorillaz 30 NEW


Hall of Fame:

Rammstein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 12
Daft Punk 38
Bury Your Dead 52 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 12
Daft Punk 36 KILL
Bury Your Dead 54 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 28


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 10 KILL
Daft Punk 36 
Bury Your Dead 54 
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 30 SAVE


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 10 
Daft Punk 36
Bury Your Dead 56 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 28 KILL


----------



## Gron83 (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 10 
Daft Punk 36
Bury Your Dead 58 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 8 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bury Your Dead 60 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 

Hall Of Fame: Bury Your Dead

NEW: Soil
YouTube geht gerade nicht, deshalb myvideo.

Skyfire 8 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26
Soil 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 8
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 6 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 06
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 34 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 04 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 34


----------



## Pogolinus (4. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 04
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 36 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 02 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 36


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

Skyfire 00 KILL
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 28 SAVE
Soil 36 

_Hall of Shame:   Skyfire_

*NEW -> Blink 182* Blink 182 - Stay togehter for the Kids

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 28 
Soil 36 

und weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 16
Gorillaz 26 KILL
Soil 38 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Da ist man mal ne Woche im Urlaub und dann bringt ihr die besten in die Hall of Shame... Banausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38 SAVE
Bring Me The Horizon 14 KILL
Gorillaz 26 
Soil 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 14
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 40 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 12 KILL
Gorillaz 24 
Soil 42 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 10 KILL
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 42


----------



## Gron83 (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 10
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 44 SAVE


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 SAVE
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 10
Gorillaz 22 KILL
Soil 44


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 10
Gorillaz 24 SAVE
Soil 44


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 08 KILL
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 44


----------



## Gron83 (4. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 38
Bring Me The Horizon 08
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 46 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 36 KILL
Bring Me The Horizon 10 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
Soil 46


----------



## Slavery (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 SAVE
Daft Punk 36 
Bring Me The Horizon 08 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Soil 46


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 36 
Bring Me The Horizon 06 KILL
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 46


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 06
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 48 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 SAVE
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 04 KILL
Gorillaz 24 
Soil 48


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 04
Gorillaz 22 KILL
Soil 50 SAVE


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 02 KILL
Gorillaz 24 SAVE
Soil 50


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34
Daft Punk 36
Bring Me The Horizon 00 KILL --> Hall of Shame
Gorillaz 24 
Soil 52 SAVE
The Prodigy 30 NEW 

The Prodigy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrmf283dSXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjastsT9TxM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D208nYcnWE


----------



## Slavery (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36 SAVE
Daft Punk 34 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Soil 52
The Prodigy 30


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 34
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Soil 52
The Prodigy 28 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 32 KILL
Gorillaz 26 
Soil 54 SAVE
The Prodigy 28


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Soil 56 SAVE
The Prodigy 28


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Soil 58 SAVE
The Prodigy 28


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 28 KILL
Gorillaz 24 
Soil 60 SAVE
The Prodigy 28

Hall of Fame: Soil

NEW: Deichkind

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 28 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 30 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 28 KILL

Hui, da ging die Klasse aber direkt runter, nach Einführung von Deichkind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nich ernst nehmen^^)


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 26 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 28 SAVE



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hui, da ging die Klasse aber direkt runter, nach Einführung von Deichkind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


och ich hab noch so viele künstler auf lager, da is halt auch ma was dabei was manchen net so gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber schon imba ich glaub keiner hat soil gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Hm, da weiss man ja kaum noch, was man zuerst killen soll   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blink 182 38 SAVE
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 26 KILL


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 38 
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 22 KILL
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 26 

Eigentlich will ich keinen von den 5 killen, hm ^^


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 40 SAVE
Daft Punk 32 
Gorillaz 22 
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 24 KILL


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 42 SAVE
Daft Punk 32 
Gorillaz 22 
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 22 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 42 
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 22
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 24 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (5. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 44 SAVE
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 22
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 22 KILL


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 SAVE
Daft Punk 28 KILL
Gorillaz 22
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46
Daft Punk 30 SAVE
Gorillaz 22
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 20 KILL


----------



## Medmius (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 44 KILL
Daft Punk 30 
Gorillaz 24 SAVE
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 20


----------



## Pogolinus (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 SAVE
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 24 
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 18 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 
Daft Punk 28 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 20 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48 SAVE
Daft Punk 28
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 18 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48
Daft Punk 30 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 16 KILL


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48
Daft Punk 30 
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 14 KILL


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50 SAVE
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 12 KILL


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 28 SAVE
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 10 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 08 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 28
Deichkind 10 SAVE

tzzz Deichkind rocks!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50
Daft Punk 30 
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 30 SAVE
Deichkind 08 KILL 


Urgs...was saven?!


----------



## Gron83 (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52 SAVE
Daft Punk 30 
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 30 
Deichkind 06 KILL 



> tzzz Deichkind rocks!


Öhm, ja. Bald in der Hall of Shame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 30
Deichkind 04 KILL


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 32 
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 32 SAVE
Deichkind 02 KILL


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 32 
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 34 SAVE
Deichkind 00 KILL
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 30 NEW



HoS: Deichkind


----------



## Pogolinus (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 34
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 32 SAVE


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 28 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 34
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 34 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 26 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 36 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 34


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 24 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 36 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 36 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 24 
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 38 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 34 KILL


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 22 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 40 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 34


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 20 KILL
Gorillaz 28
The Prodigy 42 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 34


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 52
Daft Punk 20 
Gorillaz 26 KILL
The Prodigy 42 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 50 KILL
Daft Punk 20
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 42
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 38 SAVE


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48 KILL
Daft Punk 22 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 42
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 38


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48 
Daft Punk 20 KILL
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 44 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 38


----------



## Pogolinus (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 48
Daft Punk 18 KILL
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 44 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 40 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 KILL
Daft Punk 18
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 44 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 42 SAVE


mit den ergebnissen bin ich fast zufrieden.. nur warum zum teufel die aerzte in hall of shame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 
Daft Punk 18
Gorillaz 24 KILL
The Prodigy 44 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 44 SAVE




> mit den ergebnissen bin ich fast zufrieden.. nur warum zum teufel die aerzte in hall of shame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das verste ich auch nicht.


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 46 
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24 
The Prodigy 46 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 44


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 44 KILL
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24 
The Prodigy 46
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 46 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mit den ergebnissen bin ich fast zufrieden.. nur warum zum teufel die aerzte in hall of shame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die scheisse sind. Und das finden zum Glück noch mehr.

Blink 182 42 KILL
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 46
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 48 SAVE


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 42 
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 46
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 50 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 42 
Daft Punk 14
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 44 Kill
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 52 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 40 KILL
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 44 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 52


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 40
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 44
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 50 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 40
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 46 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 50


----------



## Night falls (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 38 KILL
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 50


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 38 
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 52 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36 KILL
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 52


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36 
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 54 SAVE

War Daft Punk nichtmal kurz vor HoF?


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Weil die scheisse sind. Und das finden zum Glück noch mehr.


Na, über deinen Musikgeschmack wollen wir ja gar nicht erst reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 46 KILL
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 54


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 54


----------



## Pogolinus (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 12 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 56  SAVE


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 10 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 SAVE 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 56


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 10 
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 54 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 08 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 54 SAVE
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 54


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 36
Daft Punk 08
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 kill
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 56 save


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 KILL
Daft Punk 10 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 56


----------



## Meriane (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 
Daft Punk 8 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 58 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 
Daft Punk 8 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 KILL
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 60 SAVE
Reamonn 30 NEW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9X7R7Oygg


Hall of Fame:
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 
Daft Punk 10 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 48 KILL
Reamonn 30


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34 
Daft Punk 6 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 34
Daft Punk 10 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28 KILL

@ WAR_FAN: Du hast 2 Punkte zu viel abgezogen und dazugerechnet.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 KILL 
Daft Punk 12 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 
Daft Punk 10 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 28


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 
Daft Punk 10
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 KILL
Reamonn 30 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32 
Daft Punk 12 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28 KILL


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 14 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 26 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 12 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 26 

gogo daft punk hall of shame und the prodigy in die fame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gogo daft punk hall of shame und the prodigy in die fame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 14 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 KILL
Reamonn 26 

Das lasse ich nicht zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 12 KILL 
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 
Reamonn 28 SAVE 

*seufz* Bringt mal Gurken ins Spiel, dann bring ichs KILL leichter :-/


----------



## Meriane (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 32
Daft Punk 10 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 30 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das lasse ich nicht zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch nicht! <3 Daft Punk


Blink 182 30 KILL
Daft Punk 12 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 30


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30 
Daft Punk 10 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 30


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30 
Daft Punk 12 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 KILL
Reamonn 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 14 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28 KILL


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 14 
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 Save
Reamonn 26 Kill


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 30
Daft Punk 14 
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 Kill
Reamonn 28 Save


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 28 KILL
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28


Blink nervt.. Raemonn kommt ya sowieso früher oder später in die HoS.


----------



## Medmius (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 KILL
Daft Punk 16 
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
The Prodigy 50
Reamonn 28


----------



## Qonix (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 48 KILL
Reamonn 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 48
Reamonn 26 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 18 KILL
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 48
Reamonn 28 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 48
Reamonn 26 KILL


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 20 
Gorillaz 26
The Prodigy 50 SAVE
Reamonn 24 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 20
Gorillaz 24 KILL
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 24


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 20
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 50 KILL
Reamonn 26 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26
Daft Punk 18 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 52 SAVE
Reamonn 26


----------



## Night falls (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 KILL
Daft Punk 18 
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 54 SAVE
Reamonn 26


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 18
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 56 SAVE
Reamonn 24 KILL


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 18
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 58 SAVE
Reamonn 22 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24
The Prodigy 60 SAVE
Reamonn 22 

Hall Of Fame: The Prodigy

NEW: SDP

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 22 
SDP 30 NEW


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

yeehaha sdp <33333

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 22
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 22
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

LOL! Man kennt ihr SDP, Leute ihr seid geil ;p

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 22
SDP 30

Muss aber erstmal Daft Punk retten :\


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 18 
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 24 SAVE
SDP 30


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 18 
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26 SAVE
SDP 28 KILL


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26 
SDP 28


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26 
SDP 30 SAVE

ach sind doch immer die gleichen leute die meine bands killen -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 14
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 12 KILL
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Reamonn 26 
SDP 30


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 14 SAVE
Gorillaz 26 
Reamonn 26
SDP 30


Hrhr schneller, dragon1 muss korrigieren ;P


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 12
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 28 SAVE
SDP 28 KILL


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

durcheinander -.-


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 28 
SDP 32 SAVE

banload du hast falsch übernommen
ich ignorier mal deinen post weil trolli hat früher gepostet


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

sorry


----------



## Gron83 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 SAVE
Daft Punk 14
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 28 
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 14
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26 KILL
SDP 32 SAVE

@Banload: Du postest zu oft. Bitte Regeln lesen.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 12 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 28 SAVE
SDP 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 14 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 KILL
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26
SDP 32


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 SAVE
Daft Punk 16
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 26
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 24 KILL
SDP 30


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 KILL
Daft Punk 18 
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Reamonn 24 
SDP 30


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Daft Punk 18
Gorillaz 24 KILL
Reamonn 26 SAVE
SDP 30


----------



## Slavery (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 SAVE
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24 
Reamonn 26 
SDP 30


----------



## Qonix (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 24 
Reamonn 24 KILL
SDP 30


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 16 KILL
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 24 
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Slavery (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 16 
Gorillaz 24
Reamonn 22 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 14 KILL
Gorillaz 26 SAVE
Reamonn 22 
SDP 32


----------



## Qonix (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 16 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 20 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 18 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 20
SDP 32


----------



## Slavery (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 18 
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 18 KILL
SDP 32 

Deathstyle hat keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 16 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 20 
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 16 
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 SAVE
Daft Punk 20
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 16
SDP 28 KILL


----------



## Meriane (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 
Daft Punk 18 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 18 SAVE
SDP 28


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 KILL
Daft Punk 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 18 
SDP 28

Blink ist einfach nur doof oO - total totgespielt, ausserdem sind nur die neueren Sachen (ich weiss sind nemmer neu, aber die letzten halt) iwie interessant..


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 18 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 18
SDP 30 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 16 KILL
SDP 30


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 20
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 14 KILL
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 22 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 12 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 24 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 12
SDP 32


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 24 
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 12
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 22 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 12
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 24 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 12
SDP 32


----------



## Pogolinus (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 26 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 10 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 26
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 10
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 28 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 08 KILL
SDP 30

Wenn das weiter so geht, stehen die gleichen Bands in 5 Seiten immernoch zwischen 20 und 30. -.-


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 26 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 08 
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 28 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 06 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 30 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 04 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 04
SDP 32


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 32
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 04
SDP 30 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 30 KILL
Gorillaz 26
Reamonn 04
SDP 32 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 30 
Gorillaz 28 SAVE
Reamonn 04
SDP 32


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 32 SAVE
Gorillaz 28 
Reamonn 02 KILL
SDP 32


----------



## Qonix (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 34 SAVE
Gorillaz 28 
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 30 NEW

(Die Musik bewerten und nicht die Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Hall of Shame

Reamonn


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 36 SAVE
Gorillaz 28
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Daft Punk 38 SAVE
Gorillaz 28
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 28 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 38
Gorillaz 28
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 26 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 38
Gorillaz 28
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 24 KILL


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 38
Gorillaz 30 SAVE
SDP 32
Michael Jackson 24 

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Ich finde Michael Jackson hat tolle Lieder gemacht.


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 40 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 30 KILL
Michael Jackson 24 

Michael Jackson ist der Gott der Musik. Wenn man seine Verkaufszahlen und die Plazierungen seiner Songs kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 42 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 30
Michael Jackson 24

Yoa, aber ich schätz mal da kann ich mich noch ne weile raus halten ;]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 
Daft Punk 44 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 30
Michael Jackson 22 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 44
Gorillaz 30
SDP 30
Michael Jackson 20 KILL
ich mag seine stimme nicht


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 46 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 30
Michael Jackson 18 KILL


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Daft Punk 48 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 28 KILL
Michael Jackson 18


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 48
Gorillaz 30
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 16 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 50 SAVE
Gorillaz 30
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 16


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Daft Punk 50 
Gorillaz 32 SAVE
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 16


----------



## Gron83 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Daft Punk 50 
Gorillaz 32 
SDP 26 KILL
Michael Jackson 16


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 52 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26
Michael Jackson 14 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 50 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 SAVE
Michael Jackson 14


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 52 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26 KILL
Michael Jackson 14


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 52
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 SAVE
Michael Jackson 12 KILL


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 10 KILL


----------



## Meriane (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 52 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 12 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 10 KILL


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 56 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 8 KILL


----------



## Meriane (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 54 KILL 
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 10 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Daft Punk 52 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 30 SAVE
Michael Jackson 10


----------



## Gron83 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Daft Punk 52
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 KILL
Michael Jackson 10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 08 KILL


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Ich finde Michael Jackson hat tolle Lieder gemacht.


/sign, daher:

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 52
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26 KILL
Michael Jackson 12 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

falsch geschrieben vorposter


Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 54 
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 SAVE
Michael Jackson 8 KILL


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 52 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 SAVE
Michael Jackson 10 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 8 KILL


----------



## Meriane (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 52 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 10 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 52
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26 KILL
Michael Jackson 12 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 50 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28 SAVE
Michael Jackson 12


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 50 SAVE
Gorillaz 30 KILL
SDP 28 
Michael Jackson 12


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 28
Michael Jackson 8 KILL


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 
Daft Punk 54 
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26 KILL
Michael Jackson 10 SAVE


----------



## Gron83 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 SAVE
Daft Punk 54 
Gorillaz 32
SDP 24 KILL
Michael Jackson 10


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 
Daft Punk 52 KILL
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26 SAVE
Michael Jackson 10

was habt ihr bloß gegen deutsche bands? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 KILL
Daft Punk 54 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26
Michael Jackson 10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 56 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26
Michael Jackson 8 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Daft Punk 58 SAVE
Gorillaz 32
SDP 26
Michael Jackson 6 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

sry


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

T.T

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 34 SAVE
SDP 24 KILL
Michael Jackson 4 
Papa Roach 30

Finds neue Album kacke


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 32
SDP 24
Michael Jackson 4 KILL
Nickelback 32 SAVE


xD posten aneinander vorbei


es geht einfach so weiter, wir bleiben bei Nickelback 32


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

omg ihr müsst schon den künstler in der hall of fame oder so angeben und die neue band über nen youtube link präsentieren ... *kopfschüttel und schlafen geht*


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

jaa wir haben beide ca gleichzeitig gepostet, und beide umeditiert, chaos pur^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 34 SAVE
SDP 24
Michael Jackson 02 KILL
Nickelback 32


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 34 SAVE
SDP 24
Michael Jackson 02 KILL 
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach NEW





Hall of Shame 
Michael Jackson


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 26 SAVE
Gorillaz 34 
SDP 24
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 28 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 KILL
Gorillaz 34
SDP 26 SAVE
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 28


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 36 SAVE
SDP 24 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 36 
SDP 22 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 30 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 36
SDP 20 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 32 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Gorillaz 38 SAVE
SDP 20
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22
Gorillaz 38 
SDP 18 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 34 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24 SAVE
Gorillaz 38
SDP 16 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 34


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 40 SAVE
SDP 14 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 34


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 40 
SDP 14 
Nickelback 30 KILL
Papa Roach 36 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 24
Gorillaz 40 
SDP 12 KILL
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 38 SAVE


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Gorillaz 40
SDP 14 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Gorillaz 40
SDP 12 KILL
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 40 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Gorillaz 40
SDP 10 KILL
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 42 SAVE


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 
Gorillaz 40
SDP 10 
Nickelback 32 SAVE
Papa Roach 40 KILL 

@dragon1

Das nennt man wohl aneinander vorbei posten, huh?^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

jeah^^

Blink 182 22 
Gorillaz 40
SDP 8 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 42 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 KILL
Gorillaz 42 SAVE
SDP 8 
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 42


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 44 SAVE
SDP 06 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 42


----------



## Pogolinus (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 42 
SDP 6 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 44 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 42
SDP 04 KILL
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 46 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Wollte berichtigen, Tonk war schneller.. :x


----------



## Medmius (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 KILL
Gorillaz 46 SAVE
SDP 04 
Nickelback 32
Papa Roach 46


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 
Gorillaz 46 
SDP 04
Nickelback 30 KILL
Papa Roach 48 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 46
SDP 02 KILL
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 48


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 48 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 48
FFA


Hall of Shame

SPD


----------



## Meriane (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 48
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 48
Pink Floyd NEW


----------



## Gron83 (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Gorillaz 46 KILL
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 48
Pink Floyd 30


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 50 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 46 KILL
Sick Puppies 30 NEW




*seufz*


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Wir bleiben mal bei dem vom ersten:

Blink 182 20 KILL
Gorillaz 46 
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 48
Pink Floyd 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 
Gorillaz 46
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 50 SAVE
Pink Floyd 30 KILL


----------



## Qonix (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20 
Gorillaz 48 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 50
Pink Floyd 28 KILL

Puh, eigentlich will ich ja keinem von den 5 ein Minus geben.


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 20
Gorillaz 48 
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52 SAVE
Pink Floyd 26 KILL


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 KILL
Gorillaz 50 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52
Pink Floyd 26


----------



## Slavery (12. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Blink ist einfach nur doof oO - total totgespielt, ausserdem sind nur die neueren Sachen (ich weiss sind nemmer neu, aber die letzten halt) iwie interessant..



Blink macht einfach gute Musik, die Lieder sind mittlerweile etwas veraltet, aber das is doch klar wenn sich ne Band auflöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blink 182 20 SAVE
Gorillaz 50 
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52
Pink Floyd 24 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Im Vergleich zu dem Rest find ich sie trotz allem nervig.. ;p

Blink 182 18 KILL
Gorillaz 50
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52
Pink Floyd 26 SAVE


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 
Gorillaz 52 Save
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 50 Kill
Pink Floyd 26


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 52 
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 50 SAVE
Pink Floyd 24 KILL


----------



## Qonix (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 
Gorillaz 54 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52
Pink Floyd 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 54
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 54 SAVE
Pink Floyd 20 KILL


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 SAVE
Gorillaz 50
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52 
Pink Floyd 22 KILL


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

so hab mal deine fehler korrigiert EspCap^^

Blink 182 18 KILL
Gorillaz 56 SAVE
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 54
Pink Floyd 18


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 
Gorillaz 56 
Nickelback 28 KILL
Papa Roach 56 SAVE
Pink Floyd 18


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 56
Nickelback 28
Papa Roach 58 SAVE
Pink Floyd 16 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 56
Nickelback 28
Papa Roach 60 SAVE
Pink Floyd 14 KILL

Papa Roach  HALL OF FAME


Napalm Death NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzmXQY0l5Xs


----------



## Meriane (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 54 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 16 SAVE

Oo hätte echt nicht geadacht, dass Pink Floyd so schnell runtergeht. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18
Gorillaz 52 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 18 SAVE

jop Oo


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 16 KILL
Gorillaz 54 SAVE
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 18


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 16 
Gorillaz 56 Save
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 Kill
Pink Floyd 18


----------



## Meriane (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 16
Gorillaz 54 KILL 
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28
Pink Floyd 20 SAVE


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 16
Gorillaz 56 SAVE
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28
Pink Floyd 18 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 16
Gorillaz 56 
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Pink Floyd 16 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 14 KILL
Gorillaz 58 SAVE
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 16


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 12 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 16

Metallica 30 NEW



Hall of Fame: Gorillaz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 12
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 14 KILL
Metallica 32 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 12
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 KILL
Pink Floyd 16 SAVE
Metallica 32


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 12
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Pink Floyd 14 KILL
Metallica 32


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 12
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 KILL
Pink Floyd 14
Metallica 34 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 10 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 
Pink Floyd 14
Metallica 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 10 
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28
Pink Floyd 12 KILL
Metallica 38 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 08 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28
Pink Floyd 12 
Metallica 40 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 08 
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Pink Floyd 10 KILL
Metallica 40


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 06 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 10
Metallica 42 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30
Pink Floyd 10
Metallica 44 SAVE


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 06 Save
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 Kill
Pink Floyd 10
Metallica 44


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 08 Save
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 
Pink Floyd 08 KILL
Metallica 44


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 06 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 
Pink Floyd 08
Metallica 46 Save


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 06
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28
Pink Floyd 06 KILL
Metallica 48 SAVE


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Pink Floyd 06
Metallica 48


----------



## Meriane (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 28 KILL
Pink Floyd 08 SAVE
Metallica 48


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 26 KILL
Pink Floyd 08
Metallica 50 SAVE


----------



## Kruschkrusch (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 26
Pink Floyd 06 KILL
Metallica 52 SAVE


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 26
Pink Floyd 06 
Metallica 54 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 26
Pink Floyd 04KILL
Metallica 56 SAVE


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 Save
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 24Kill
Pink Floyd 04
Metallica 56


----------



## Pogolinus (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 24 SAVE
Pink Floyd 02 KILL
Metallica 56


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02 KILL
Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 24 
Pink Floyd 02 
Metallica 58 SAVE


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 SAVE
Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 24
Pink Floyd 00 KILL
Metallica 58 
Depeche Mode NEW

Pink Floyd -> Hall of Same

Depeche Mode:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoTKPhV3tnk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOJbs-JnwQU


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

mist kann keine 2 saves geben^^

Blink 182 02 KILL
Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 24
Metallica 60 SAVE
Depeche Mode 30
Kampfar NEW


----------



## Pogolinus (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02 
Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 26 SAVE
Depeche Mode 30
Kampfar 30


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04 SAVE
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 26
Depeche Mode 30
Kampfar 28 KILL


----------



## Meriane (14. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 24 KILL
Depeche Mode 32 SAVE
Kampfar 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 04
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 26 SAVE
Depeche Mode 30 KILL
Kampfar 28


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02 KILL
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 26
Depeche Mode 30
Kampfar 30 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (14. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 28 SAVE
Depeche Mode 28 KILL
Kampfar 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 02
Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 KILL
Kampfar 30


----------



## Medmius (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 32 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 30

Hall of Shame: Blink 182

Lunatica 30 NEW


----------



## Qonix (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 30 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 
Napalm Death 30 
Depeche Mode 28 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 32 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Meriane (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 30 KILL
Depeche Mode 28 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


wie koennt ihr 
Depeche Mode bloss killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 28 KILL
Depeche Mode 28
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 30 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28




> wie koennt ihr
> Depeche Mode bloss killen angry.gif



Weil sie scheiss Musik machen, deshalb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Napalm Death 30 
Depeche Mode 26
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 
Napalm Death 30
Depeche Mode 28 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30 KILL

Nix da was ich wirklich saven will, will eher alles killen :>


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 32 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 30 KILL
Depeche Mode 26
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 32 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Napalm Death 32 
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 24
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 32
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 26
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 22 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 24 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Meriane (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28 


Wie kann man nur Napalm Death Killen tztztz


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 24
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Meriane (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 28


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 32 
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22 KILL
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 SAVE
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 26
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22 KILL
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 30
Lunatica 30


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22
Napalm Death 36
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 32 SAVE
Lunatica 28 KILL


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 SAVE
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 22 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22 KILL
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 22 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 28


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 22 
Kampfar 34 SAVE
Lunatica 28


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20 KILL
Napalm Death 36 
Depeche Mode 22
Kampfar 34 
Lunatica 30 SAVE


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 24 SAVE
Kampfar 34 
Lunatica 30


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 18 KILL
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 30


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 18 
Napalm Death 36 
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28 KILL


----------



## Kronas (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 16 KILL
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28

edit:


ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> *Hall Of Shame:*
> SDP


es gibt ne band namens SPD oder ist das ein scherz?^^


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Nickelback 16 KILL
> Napalm Death 38 SAVE
> Depeche Mode 26
> Kampfar 34
> ...


Nickelback 18 SAVE
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 18
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 16 KILL
Napalm Death 40 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 2


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> Nickelback 16 KILL
> Napalm Death 40 SAVE
> Depeche Mode 24
> Kampfar 34
> Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 18 SAVE
Napalm Death 38 KILL
Depeche Mode 24 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Meriane (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 18 
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Nickelback 18
> Napalm Death 36 KILL
> Depeche Mode 26 SAVE
> Kampfar 34
> Lunatica 28


Nickelback 20 SAVE
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 26 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 24 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28

Wenn es so weiter geht, haben wir in 10 Seiten die gleichen Bands ... -.-


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 22 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28

Ich schätze mal nach einer Seite kommt die nächste Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nickelback 20
> Napalm Death 38 SAVE
> Depeche Mode 22 KILL
> Kampfar 34
> ...


Nickelback 22 SAVE 
Napalm Death 38
Depeche Mode 20 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28
(Ich will mal Schandmaul!)


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 SAVE 
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 20
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Meriane (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 22 SAVE
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Larmina (16. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 32 KILL
Depeche Mode 22
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 34 SAVE
Depeche Mode 20 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 20
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 20
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Larmina (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 34
Depeche Mode 18 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 16 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 16
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 16
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 14 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Napalm Death 40 SAVE
Depeche Mode 14 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 12 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 28


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 42
Depeche Mode 14 SAVE
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26 KILL


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 40 KILL
Depeche Mode 14
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 14
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 44 SAVE
Depeche Mode 12 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Napalm Death 42 KILL
Depeche Mode 12 
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26 


Hmm...eigentlich würd ich ja gern alle "killen", aber geht ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 SAVE
Napalm Death 40 KILL
Depeche Mode 12
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 SAVE
Napalm Death 38 KILL
Depeche Mode 12
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 SAVE
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 12
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 SAVE
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 12
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26


----------



## Skatero (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10 KILL
Kampfar 34
Lunatica 26

Langsam nähern wir uns dem Ende von Depeche Mode.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 36
Depeche Mode 10
Kampfar 32 KILL
Lunatica 26


----------



## Meriane (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 
Napalm Death 34 KILL
Depeche Mode 12 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38
Napalm Death 36 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 36 KILL
Depeche Mode 10 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 38 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26 
wie hat nickelback es so hoch geschafft :x


----------



## mookuh (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 KILL
Napalm Death 40 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Dolgrim (18. Juni 2009)

Mach ich auch mal mit ^^

Nickelback 36 SAVE
Napalm Death 40
Depeche Mode 08 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 38 KILL
Depeche Mode 08
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 38
Depeche Mode 10 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 KILL
Napalm Death 40 SAVE
Depeche Mode 10 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 08 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34
Napalm Death 44 SAVE
Depeche Mode 06 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Skatero (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 04 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 SAVE
Napalm Death 40 KILL
Depeche Mode 04
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 26


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 40
Depeche Mode 04
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 24 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 04
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 44 SAVE
Depeche Mode 02 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 24


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 42 KILL
Depeche Mode 02
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 24


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 SAVE
Napalm Death 40 KILL
Depeche Mode 02
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 24


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 40 
Depeche Mode 02
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 22 KILL


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 
Napalm Death 42 SAVE
Depeche Mode 00 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 22
Dope 30



Hall of Shame: Depeche Mode


----------



## Slavery (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 
Napalm Death 42 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 20 KILL
Dope 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 44 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 20
Dope 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40
Napalm Death 46 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 18 KILL
Dope 32


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 44 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 18
Dope 32


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2009)

Haben Dope überhaupt noch andere Songs?

Nickelback 44 SAVE
Napalm Death 44
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 16 KILL
Dope 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Haben Dope überhaupt noch andere Songs?



Ja.^^ Haben sogar letztens nach langer Zeit wieder ein neues Album rausgebracht. Auch wenn bei ihnen, wie bei Disturbed, kein großer Unterschied zwischen den Liedern auszumachen ist.


----------



## Slavery (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 44 
Napalm Death 44
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 14 KILL
Dope 34 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 KILL
Napalm Death 48 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 14
Dope 34


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 44 SAVE
Napalm Death 44 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 14
Dope 34

nicht mogeln mit Napalm Death  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 44
Napalm Death 44
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 12 KILL
Dope 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 44
Napalm Death 46 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 10 KILL
Dope 36


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 44
Napalm Death 46
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 8 KILL
Dope 38 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 KILL
Napalm Death 48 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 8 
Dope 38 

Arg sry ich dachte ich schaffs noch neben nem fleetfight hier im forum zu spammen XD


----------



## Kronas (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 50 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 8
Dope 38


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 48 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 8
Dope 38


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 
Napalm Death 50 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 6 KILL
Dope 38


----------



## Meriane (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 48 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 6 
Dope 40 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 4o KILL
Napalm Death 50 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 6
Dope 40


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 04 KILL
Dope 40


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 04
Dope 40


----------



## Meriane (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 
Napalm Death 48 KILL
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 04
Dope 42 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 50 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 02 KILL
Dope 42


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 50 
Kampfar 32
Lunatica 00 KILL
Dope 44 SAVE
Arch Enemy 30 NEW


Achja das ist pink, weil ich gerade ein bisschen am testen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hall of Shame: Lunatica


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 28 KILL

(Frauenstimmen passen nicht zu Metal)


----------



## Pogolinus (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 28


----------



## Tardok (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 KILL
Napalm Death 54 
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 30 SAVE


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 54
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 KILL
Napalm Death 56 SAVE
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 SAVE
Napalm Death 54 KILL
Kampfar 32
Dope 44
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (20. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 32
Dope 46 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 30 KILL
Dope 46
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 KILL
Napalm Death 56 SAVE
Kampfar 30 
Dope 46
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 
Napalm Death 54 KILL
Kampfar 30
Dope 48 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Napalm Death 30 KILL
Depeche Mode 22
Kampfar 36 SAVE
Lunatica 28


----------



## Qonix (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 SAVE
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 30
Dope 48
Arch Enemy 32


Da Dragon völlig falsch ist, übergeh ich ihn einfach mal.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE 
Napalm Death 52 
Kampfar 28 KILL
Dope 48
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 28 
Dope 48
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 
Napalm Death 56 SAVE
Kampfar 26 KILL
Dope 48
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 54 KILL
Kampfar 26
Dope 48
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 26
Dope 50 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 26
Dope 50 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Dolgrim (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 26
Dope 50 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 SAVE
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 26
Dope 50 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 50 
Kampfar 24 KILL
Dope 50
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 22 KILL
Dope 50
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 22
Dope 50
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 22
Dope 52 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 20 KILL
Dope 52
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 20
Dope 52
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 18 KILL
Dope 52
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 18
Dope 54 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 18
Dope 54 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 18
Dope 54 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 16 KILL
Dope 54
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 16 
Dope 56 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 16
Dope 56 
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Slavery (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 
Napalm Death 54 
Kampfar 14 KILL
Dope 58 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 14
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 16 SAVE
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 16 
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 42 SAVE
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 16 
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 KILL
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 16 
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 18 SAVE
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 KILL
Napalm Death 52 SAve
Kampfar 18
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 
Napalm Death 54 SAVE 
Kampfar 16 KILL
Dope 58
Arch Enemy 32


----------



## Meriane (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38
Napalm Death 52 KILL
Kampfar 16
Dope 60 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32

Hall of Fame: Dope

Eluveitie 30 NEW


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 40 SAVE
Napalm Death 50 KILL
Kampfar 16
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 30


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 KILL
Napalm Death 52 SAVE
Kampfar 16
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 30


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 54 SAVE
Kampfar 16
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 30


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 56 SAVE
Kampfar 14 KILL
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 30


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 58 SAVE
Kampfar 12 KILL
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 30


----------



## Meriane (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36
Napalm Death 56 KILL
Kampfar 12 
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 32 SAVE


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 38 SAVE
Napalm Death 54 KILL
Kampfar 12 
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 32


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 KILL
Napalm Death 56 SAVE 
Kampfar 12
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 32


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 36 
Napalm Death 56  
Kampfar 10 KILL
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34 SAVE


----------



## Kronas (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 KILL
Napalm Death 58 SAVE
Kampfar 10 
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 KILL
Napalm Death 60 SAVE
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 30 NEW

HoF: Napalm Death


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 SAVE
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 30 KILL


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 29 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 32
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36 SAVE


----------



## Rhokan (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 34 SAVE
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 34 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Kampfar 10
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36 SAVE


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Kampfar 8 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Kampfar 08
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 38 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Kampfar 08
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36 KILL


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Kampfar 06 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Kampfar 06 
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 38 SAVE


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Kampfar 04 KILL 
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 38


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 SAVE
Kampfar 04
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36 KILL


----------



## Dolgrim (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 SAVE
Kampfar 02 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 SAVE
Kampfar 00 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36

Neue Liste kommt gleich

Hall of Shame:
Kampfar

Neue in der Liste (MUAHAHAHA):
MC Hammer:


Nickelback 34
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36
MC Hammer 30 NEW


PS: Ich hoff ich hab das richtig gemacht.


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 38 SAVE
MC Hammer 30


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 38 
MC Hammer 32 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 36 KILL 
MC Hammer 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 32 KILL
Alestorm 36 
MC Hammer 34 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34 SAVE
Alestorm 36
MC Hammer 32 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34 SAVE
Alestorm 38 SAVE
MC Hammer 30 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 34
Alestorm 40 SAVE
MC Hammer 28 KILL


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36 SAVE
Alestorm 40 
MC Hammer 26 KILL


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 38 KILL
MC Hammer 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 40 SAVE
MC Hammer 26


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 42 SAVE
MC Hammer 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 44 SAVE
MC Hammer 26


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 42 KILL
MC Hammer 26


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 36
Alestorm 40 KILL
MC Hammer 26


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 38 SAVE
Alestorm 40 
MC Hammer 24 KILL


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 38
Alestorm 38 KILL
MC Hammer 24


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34 
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 38
Alestorm 40 SAVE
MC Hammer 22 KILL


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 34
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 38
Alestorm 38 KILL
MC Hammer 24 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 38
Alestorm 40 SAVE
MC Hammer 24


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 32
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 40 SAVE
Alestorm 40 
MC Hammer 22 KILL


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 30 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 42 SAVE
Alestorm 40
MC Hammer 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 42
Alestorm 42 SAVE
MC Hammer 22


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 42
Alestorm 44 SAVE
MC Hammer 20 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 42
Alestorm 46 SAVE
MC Hammer 18 KILL


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44 SAVE
Alestorm 46 
MC Hammer 16 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44 
Alestorm 48 SAVE
MC Hammer 16


----------



## mastergamer (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 48 
MC Hammer 18 SAVE


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 46 KILL
MC Hammer 18


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 48 SAVE
MC Hammer 18


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 50 SAVE
MC Hammer 16 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 52 SAVE
MC Hammer 16


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 50 KILL
MC Hammer 16


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 52 SAVE
MC Hammer 14 KILL


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 50 KILL
MC Hammer 14


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 44
Alestorm 48 KILL
MC Hammer 16 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 46 SAVE
Alestorm 48
MC Hammer 14 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 46
Alestorm 50 SAVE
MC Hammer 12 KILL


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 46
Alestorm 52 SAVE
MC Hammer 10 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 46
Alestorm 54 SAVE
MC Hammer 10


----------



## Meriane (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48 SAVE
Alestorm 54
MC Hammer 08 KILL

edit: Nickelback hält sich schon seit 15 Seiten Oo


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 50 SAVE
Alestorm 54
MC Hammer 06 KILL


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 52 KILL
MC Hammer 08


und ich lass sie auch nicht sterben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 50 KILL
MC Hammer 08

Eigentlich will ich ya alles killen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 52 SAVE
MC Hammer 08


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 54 SAVE
MC Hammer 06 KILL


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 28 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 52 KILL
MC Hammer 06


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 52
MC Hammer 08 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 54 SAVE
MC Hammer 08


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 48
Alestorm 56 SAVE
MC Hammer 06 KILL


----------



## Naarg (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 50 LEBE!
Alestorm 56 
MC Hammer 04 STIRB!!!!!111


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 50 
Alestorm 56 
MC Hammer 02 KILL

Was habt ihr alle gegen Nickelback :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 50 
Alestorm 56 
MC Hammer 04 SAVE

ok ich gebs zu ich hasse hip-hop und rap aber ich liebe mc hammer^^....STOP It´s Hammertime.... cant toutch this dödödödö


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26 SAVE
Arch Enemy 32 KILL
Eluveitie 50 
Alestorm 56
MC Hammer 04


----------



## Skatero (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 26
Arch Enemy 34 SAVE
Eluveitie 50
Alestorm 56
MC Hammer 02 KILL

Und wer hat die Ehre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24 KILL
Arch Enemy 34 
Eluveitie 50
Alestorm 58 SAVE
MC Hammer 02 

Wer hat die doppelte Ehre?^^


----------



## Naarg (26. Juni 2009)

trau mich nicht =(


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 36 SAVE
Eluveitie 50
Alestorm 58 
MC Hammer 00 KILL

einer weg ^^



Hos MC Hammer

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 36 SAVE
Eluveitie 50
Alestorm 58 
Knorkator 30 NEW


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 36 
Eluveitie 50
Alestorm 60 SAVE
Knorkator 28 KILL
Evanescence 30 NEW



*
Hall of Fame: Alestorm*


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 24
Arch Enemy 34 KILL
Eluveitie 50
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 32 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 22 KILL
Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 52 SAVE
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 32 

Hmm bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher was ich killen oder saven soll :/


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20 KILL
Arch Enemy 36 SAVE
Eluveitie 52 
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 32


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 20
Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 50  KILL
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 34 SAVE


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Was sind das für Bands? Bis auf Nickelback kennt die doch kaum einer Oo Wählt mal bekannte Künstler


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Bands? Bis auf Nickelback kennt die doch kaum einer Oo Wählt mal bekannte Künstler



Tja, wer sich nur im Mainstream rumtreibt, darf sich nicht beschweren.

Nickelback 18 KILL
Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 52 SAVE
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 34


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe nichts schlimmes an mainstream!
Aber was viel wichtiger ist: mehr Leute können mitspielen, you know? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 16 KILL
Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 52
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 36 SAVE

ich hab mal einen kleinen save für evanesce eingebaut, höre die hin und wieder mal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nichts schlimmes an mainstream!
> Aber was viel wichtiger ist: mehr Leute können mitspielen, you know?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wäre es, wenn Du dich über die Bands, die momentan im Rennen sind, informierst? Dann weißt Du wer welche Musik macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 14 KILL
Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 52
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 38 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 12 KILL
Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 54 SAVE
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 38 

Einfach mal bei Youtube gucken, wenn man die Bands nicht kennt. Vielleicht findet man ja dann auch eine Band die einem gefällt.


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 10 KILL
Arch Enemy 38 SAVE
Eluveitie 54 
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 38

auserdem gibts zu jeder band in der liste ein hier verlinktes youtub video ^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 8 KILL
Arch Enemy 40 SAVE
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 38


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 6 KILL
Arch Enemy 40 
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 40 SAVE


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 4 KILL
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 42 SAVE


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 2 KILL
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 44 SAVE


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 4 SAVE
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 42  KILL


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nickelback 2 KILL
> Arch Enemy 40
> Eluveitie 54
> Knorkator 28
> Evanescence 44 SAVE


Nickelback 0 KILL
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 30 SAVE
Evanescence 44 
Schandmaul


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2009)

Nickelback 2 KILL
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 44 SAVE


----------



## Larmina (26. Juni 2009)

Da ich vorher zu langsam war (nickelback war schon wieder gepusht worden^^) nochmal: 
hall of shame: nickelback
Arch Enemy 40
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 30 SAVE
Evanescence 44
new: schandmaul 30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T74iaWw2B9k


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Da ich vorher zu langsam war (nickelback war schon wieder gepusht worden^^) nochmal:
> hall of shame: nickelback



und weg is er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arch Enemy 38 KILL
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 30 
Evanescence 44
schandmaul 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40 SAVE 
Eluveitie 54
Knorkator 30
Evanescence 42 KILL
schandmaul 32

verdamt eigentlich will ich nichts davon killen XD


----------



## Meriane (26. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36 KILL
Eluveitie 56 SAVE
Knorkator 30
Evanescence 44
Schandmaul 32


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36 
Eluveitie 56 
Knorkator 28 KILL
Evanescence 46 SAVE
Schandmaul 32


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Eluveitie 56
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 48 SAVE
Schandmaul 30 KILL


----------



## Larmina (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 34 KILL
Eluveitie 56
Knorkator 28 
Evanescence 48 
Schandmaul 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 34
Eluveitie 58 SAVE
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36 SAVE
Eluveitie 58 
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 46 KILL
Schandmaul 30


----------



## Tephie (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 34 KILL
Eluveitie 60 SAVE / HoF
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 46
Schandmaul 30 

Black eyed Peas NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX54zNjcpXc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp9hN0jVBQU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZVxjH04aIY


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 34 
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 48 SAVE
Schandmaul 28 KILL
Black eyed Peas 30


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36 SAVE
Knorkator 28
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 28
Black eyed Peas 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Knorkator 30 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 28
Black eyed Peas 26 KILL


----------



## Larmina (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Knorkator 30
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30 SAVE
Black eyed Peas 24 KILL


----------



## Meriane (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Knorkator 32 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30 
Black eyed Peas 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Knorkator 34 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 20 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 36
Knorkator 36 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 18 KILL

Knorkator ist ganz witzig, aber iwie wird die Mucke hier atm schlechter.. ich will alles killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (27. Juni 2009)

Ey Tephie mir fällt grad auf, ich kenn dich.
Du bist der Kumpel vom Dennis, Shizzldizzl unso


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38 SAVE
Knorkator 36 
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 16 KILL


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40 SAVE
Knorkator 34 KILL 
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 16


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40
Knorkator 36 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 14 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 42 SAVE
Knorkator 36 
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 12 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 42 
Knorkator 38 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 10 KILL


----------



## Kronas (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 SAVE
Knorkator 38 
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 8 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 40 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 06 KILL


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42 SAVE
Evanescence 48
Schandmaul 30
Black eyed Peas 04 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 50 SAVE
Schandmaul 28 KILL
Black eyed Peas 04


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 50
Schandmaul 28
Black eyed Peas 02 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 44 SAVE
Evanescence 50
Schandmaul 28
Black eyed Peas 00 KILL
Iron Maiden 30 NEW


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 42 KILL
Evanescence 50
Schandmaul 28
Iron Maiden 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 48 KILL
Schandmaul 28
Iron Maiden 34 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 50 SAVE
Schandmaul 26 KILL
Iron Maiden 34


KETZER du hast Evanescence gekillt -.-


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 52 SAVE
Schandmaul 26
Iron Maiden 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> KETZER du hast Evanescence gekillt -.-



Frauenstimme + Metal = geht nicht (Obwohl es bei Arch Enemy noch ein Stück schlimmer klingt, aber da ist die Musik besser^^)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 50 KILL
Schandmaul 26
Iron Maiden 36 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 52 SAVE
Schandmaul 24 KILL
Iron Maiden 36

mir ist es scheissegal, welche musikrichtung, hauptsache der song fetzt


----------



## Meriane (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 42 KILL
Knorkator 44 SAVE
Evanescence 52 
Schandmaul 24 
Iron Maiden 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mir ist es scheissegal, welche musikrichtung, hauptsache der song fetzt


1. Es geht hier nicht um bestimmte Lieder.
2. Evanescence macht ganz gute Musik, aber mich persönliche stört das weibliche Gedudel einfach.
3. Nenn mich chouvinistisch, aber meiner Meinung nach haben Frauenstimmen im Metal nichts zu suchen.

Sollen die bei Rock, Pop, Trance oder whatever bleiben, da kommen ihre Stimmen besser zur Geltung.

Als Vergleich: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tCoDtqZo14

Top-Lied, hör ich mir gerne an.

Dann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izYIO9VtjUs...feature=related

Geht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verschwendung ihrer Stimme und der Melodie.


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 SAVE
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 50 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 36


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 
Knorkator 42 KILL
Evanescence 50 
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 38 SAVE


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 48 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 40 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 46 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 40


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 44 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 42 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 42 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 42


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 44 SAVE
Schandmaul 22 KILL
Iron Maiden 42


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 42 KILL
Schandmaul 22 
Iron Maiden 44 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 40 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 44


----------



## mastergamer (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50 
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 38 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 46 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 38 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 46 SAVE


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 48 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50 SAVE


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 SAVE
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 52 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 50


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 52

(da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

Oh man das wird jetzt mies wem ich Punkte abziehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandmaul 24 SAVE  
Iron Maiden 50

Maiden schaffts schon von allein nach oben aber Schandmaul darf auf keinen Fall  Hall of Shame


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 42 KILL
Knorkator 42
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 24  
Iron Maiden 52


----------



## Meriane (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40 KILL
Knorkator 44 SAVE
Evanescence 38 
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 52


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38 KILL
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 40 SAVE
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 52




PhAm0 schrieb:


> Oh man das wird jetzt mies wem ich Punkte abziehen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht Evanescence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 38 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 54 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40 SAVE
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 54


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38 KILL
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 24
Iron Maiden 54


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38 
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 38 
Schandmaul 22 KILL
Iron Maiden 56 SAVE


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 38
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 36 KILLLLLLLL !!!
Schandmaul 22 
Iron Maiden 58 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40 SAVE
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 22
Iron Maiden 58

kann der der Iron Maiden in die HoF bringt. mal bitte ihrgend einen scheis künstler in die runde werfen. damit wir keine guten bands killen müssen ? XD


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

gern

Arch Enemy 40
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 34
Schandmaul 20 KILL
Iron Maiden 60 SAVE
Tokio Hotel NEW
xD

hall of fame:
Iron Maiden

ich gebe KEIN beispiel, da man sonst ohrenkrebs kriegt


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 40
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 28 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 42 SAVE
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 36 
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 26 KILL!!!1111


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44 SAVE
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 36
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 24 KILL IT WITH FIRE

na also wir sind uns alle einig XD


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 44
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 24 KILL IT OR DIE


Rettet Evanescence BITTE


----------



## Meriane (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 46 SAVE
Evanescence 38 
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 44
Knorkator 48 SAVE
Evanescence 38
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 20 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 SAVE
Knorkator 48 
Evanescence 38
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 18 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46 
Knorkator 48 
Evanescence 40 SAVE
Schandmaul 20
Tokio Hotel 16 KILL


wen T H down ist, macht gleich mal sido, da gibts noch einen kandidaten fuer HoS


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 46
Knorkator 48
Evanescence 40
Schandmaul 22 SAVE
Tokio Hotel 14 KILL

Rettet doch bitte Schandmaul!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 SAVE
Knorkator 48
Evanescence 40
Schandmaul 22 
Tokio Hotel 12 KILL


----------



## Meriane (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 
Knorkator 50 SAVE
Evanescence 40
Schandmaul 22
Tokio Hotel 10 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48 
Knorkator 50
Evanescence 42 SAVE
Schandmaul 22
Tokio Hotel 8 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48
Knorkator 50
Evanescence 42 
Schandmaul 24 SAVE
Tokio Hotel 6 KILL


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 48
Knorkator 50
Evanescence 42
Schandmaul 26 SAVE
Tokio Hotel 4 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 50 SAVE
Knorkator 50
Evanescence 42
Schanmal 26 
Tokio Hotel 2 KILL!!!!1111 STIRB

der der TH killt soll ma pls was gutes reinsetzen ^^


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

So
Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 50
Evanescence 42
Schanmal 26 Save
Tokio Hotel 0 KILL!!!! Sterbt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sonic Syndicate 30 NEW

Hall of Shame :Tokio Hotel

Edit: Hier noch der Song


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2009)

Zwischenposter, bitte Song noch einfügen..
Wobei ich die Band kenne und die ziemlich kacke sind.

Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 52 SAVE
Evanescence 42
Schanmaul 26 
Sonic Syndicate 28 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

NEIN zu langsam

schon wieder!
Arch Enemy 50
Knorkator 52 
Evanescence 44 SAVE
Schanmaul 26 
Sonic Syndicate 26 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 52 SAVE
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 42 KILL
Schanmaul 26
Sonic Syndicate 26

dat gibet doch nich wieder nur sachen die ich nich killen will dabei -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Arch Enemy 52
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 40 KILL
Schandmaul 26
Sonic Syndicate 28 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

sry zu oft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Arch Enemy 52
> Knorkator 52
> Evanescence 42 SAVE
> Schanmaul 26
> Sonic Syndicate 26 KILL



Übertreib es nicht mit der Häufigkeit deiner Posts.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

jo, 3-5 posts, sry, mein letzter post zaehlt ned


----------



## Haszor (1. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Arch Enemy 52
> Knorkator 52
> Evanescence 40 KILL
> Schandmaul 26
> Sonic Syndicate 28 SAVE


Arch Enemy 52
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 38 KILL
Schandaul 28 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jo, 3-5 posts, sry, mein letzter post zaehlt ned



Ne musst nicht unbedingt 3-5 Posts warten, aber eine Stunde bei nur 2 Posts dazwischen ist zu kurz.^^

Arch Enemy 52
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandaul 28
Sonic Syndicate 30 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 SAVE
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandaul 28
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandaul 26 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 52 KILL
Knorkator 52
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandmaul 26
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## Meriane (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 52 KILL
Knorkator 54 SAVE
Evanescence 36 
Schandaul 26 
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 SAVE
Knorkator 54 
Evanescence 36 
Schandaul 24 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 54 
Evanescence 38 SAVE
Schandaul 22 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 
Knorkator 54
Evanescence 36 KILL
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 SAVE
Knorkator 54
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Was hier wieder für Fehleinträge gemacht werden...jetzt wurde zB 2x jeweils Evanescence Punkte abgezogen und Arch Enemys Abzug wurde einmal ignoriert. Also hier mal der korrekte Zwischenstand, ohne dass ich selbst was dran ändere:

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 54
Evanescence 36
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32

(siehe Posts von Phamo und Meriane)


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 SAVE
Knorkator 54
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schanmdaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 KILL
Knorkator 54
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32


----------



## Night falls (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 56 SAVE
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 58 SAVE
Evanescence 32 KILL
Schandaul 22
Sonic Syndicate 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Knorkator 60 SAVE
Evanescence 32 
Schandaul 20 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 30 NEW

HoF Knorkator

neu Rob Zombie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cLXZJGuv4

(hoffe habs richtig gemacht)^^


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 34 SAVE
Schandaul 18 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 30


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandaul 16 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 16
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 32 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Yea, endlich wieder was dabei was ich saven will, sonst wollt ich in letzter Zeit alles killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 34 
Schandmaul 16
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL
Rob Zombie 34 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 14 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 14
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 36 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 SAVE
Evanescence 32 KILL
Schandmaul 14
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 36


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 30 KILL
Schandmaul 16 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 36


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 32 SAVE
Schandmaul 14 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 36


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 32
Schandmaul 12 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 38 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 30 KILL
Schandmaul 12
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 40 SAVE


----------



## PhAm0 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 28 KILL
Schandmaul 14 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 40 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 30 SAVE
Schandmaul 12
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 42 KILL


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 32 SAVE
Schandmaul 10 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Tephie (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 KILL
Evanescence 32
Schandmaul 10 
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 34 SAVE
Schandmaul 8 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Skatero (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 SAVE
Evanescence 32 KILL
Schandmaul 8 
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Pogolinus (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54
Evanescence 32 KILL
Schandmaul 10 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Skatero (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 30
Schandmaul 10 
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42

Ist jetzt.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 32 SACE
Schandmaul 10 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42

wen A E in HoF ist, gebt bitte etwas schlechtes rein!


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 34 SAVE
Schandmaul 8 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Tephie (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 54 KILL
Evanescence 34 
Schandmaul 8 
Sonic Syndicate 34 SAVE
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## PhAm0 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 SAVE
Evanescence 34
Schandmaul 8
Sonic Syndicate 32KILL
Rob Zombie 42


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 
Evanescence 34
Schandmaul 8
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL
Rob Zombie 44 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56 
Evanescence 36 SAVE
Schandmaul 6 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 44


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 34 KILL
Schandmaul 6 
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 46 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 34 
Schandmaul 4 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Rob Zombie 48 SAVE


----------



## K0l0ss (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 56
Evanescence 32 KILL 
Schandmaul 4
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE
Rob Zombie 48


----------



## Pogolinus (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 58 SAVE
Evanescence 30 KILL
Schandmaul 4
Sonic Syndicate 32 
Rob Zombie 48 

also bitte wen Schandmaul in die HoS komt das is doch .....


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Arch Enemy 58 Save
Evanescence 28 KILL
Schandmaul 4
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 48

/sign Wehe Schandi kommt in die HoS


Hall of Fame: 

Arch Enemy

Neue Band adde ich einfach mal "Mindless Self Indulgence"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEBA2bcc7iY

P.S wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich es mache damit das Video hier im Forum steht wär das klasse^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 30 SAVE
Schandmaul 2 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 48
Mindless Self Indulgence 30


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 32 SAVE
Schandmaul 0 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 48
Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Wildecker HerzBuben 30 NEW

*Wall of Shame: Schandmaul*


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Neue Band adde ich einfach mal "Mindless Self Indulgence"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEBA2bcc7iY
> 
> P.S wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich es mache damit das Video hier im Forum steht wär das klasse^^





			
				Aus schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Einbinden von YouTube-Videos. Einfach den YouTube-Code, den man für gewöhnlich in der URL hinter "v=" findet in die [ youtube]-Tags setzen. Aus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vix-JXmLtUA macht ihr [ youtube]Vix-JXmLtUA[ /youtube]



Ohne die Leerzeichen bei den Youtupe-Tags versteht sich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 48
Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Wildecker HerzBuben 32 SAVE ^^


----------



## Pogolinus (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 50 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Wildecker HerzBuben 30 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 30
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 52 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Wildecker HerzBuben 28 KILL


----------



## Meriane (2. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 32 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 52 
Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Wildecker HerzBuben 26 KILL


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Darf man die Band wählen die man selbst in die Liste gesetzt hat...? Wie dem auch sei, ich mach's einfach!

Evanescence 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 52
Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Wildecker Herzbuben 26 

(Letztere sind auf jedenfall Sieger der Herzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Darf man die Band wählen die man selbst in die Liste gesetzt hat...? Wie dem auch sei, ich mach's einfach!



Erm ... klar.^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 32 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 52
Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Wildecker Herzbuben 24 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juli 2009)

Evanescence 32
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 54 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Wildecker Herzbuben 22 KILL


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32
Rob Zombie 54
Mindless Self Indulgence 34 SAVE
Wildecker Herzbuben 22


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30 
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL
Rob Zombie 56 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34 
Wildecker Herzbuben 22


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30
Sonic Syndicate 30 
Rob Zombie 58 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 20 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30
Sonic Syndicate 28 KILL
Rob Zombie 60 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 20 
Parkway Drive 30 NEW

Hall of Fame: Rob Zombie

NEW: Parkway Drive - Romance is Dead


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30
Sonic Syndicate 30 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 18 KILL
Parkway Drive 30


----------



## PhAm0 (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 16 KILL
Parkway Drive 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 18 SAVE
Parkway Drive 30


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 32 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 18
Parkway Drive 28 KILL


----------



## Meriane (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 32 
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 16 KILL
Parkway Drive 28


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 32
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 16
Parkway Drive 30 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 32
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 14 KILL
Parkway Drive 32 SAVE


----------



## Night falls (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE 
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 14 
Parkway Drive 32


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Evansecnce 32 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 30 KILL  
Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Wildecker Herzbuben 14 
Parkway Drive 32


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 SAVE
Wildecker Herzbuben 14
Parkway Drive 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 28 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 
Wildecker Herzbuben 16 SAVE
Parkway Drive 32


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Wildecker Herzbuben 14 KILL
Parkway Drive 32


----------



## Baits (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30 
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Wildecker Herzbuben 12 KILL
Parkway Drive 34SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 30
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Wildecker Herzbuben 10 KILL
Parkway Drive 36 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 32 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Wildecker Herzbuben 8 KILL
Parkway Drive 36


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 32 
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 SAVE
Wildecker Herzbuben 6 KILL
Parkway Drive 36


----------



## PhAm0 (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 28 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 34 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Wildecker Herzbuben 6
Parkway Drive 36


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 34 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 
Wildecker Herzbuben 4 KILL
Parkway Drive 36


----------



## Pogolinus (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 36 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Wildecker Herzbuben 2 KILL
Parkway Drive 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 36
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Wildecker Herzbuben 00 KILL BadaBÄM
Parkway Drive 38 SAVE
Emmure 30 NEW


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

lol Emmure, nice.
Ich trag mal das hier nach..
Hall of Shame: Wildecker Herzbuben

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 34 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Parkway Drive 40 SAVE
Emmure 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol Emmure, nice.
> Ich trag mal das hier nach..
> Hall of Shame: Wildecker Herzbuben



Oh vergessen, danke.^^

Evanesence 30
Sonic Syndicate 34
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Parkway Drive 42 SAVE
Emmure 30


----------



## Thuum (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 28 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 34 
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 SAVE
Parkway Drive 42
Emmure 30


----------



## PhAm0 (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 26 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 36 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 
Parkway Drive 42
Emmure 30


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 28 SAVE
Sonic Syndicate 34 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 
Parkway Drive 42
Emmure 30


----------



## Pogolinus (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 26 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 36 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Parkway Drive 42
Emmure 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 26 
Sonic Syndicate 36 
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Parkway Drive 44 SAVE
Emmure 30


----------



## Haszor (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 24 KILL !!!!
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 SAVE!!
Parkway Drive 44
Emmure 30


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 34 KILL
Evanesence 24
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 
Parkway Drive 46 SAVE
Emmure 30


----------



## PhAm0 (4. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 36 SAVE!
Evanesence 22 KILL!
Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Parkway Drive 46 
Emmure 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 22
Sonic Syndicate 36
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Parkway Drive 48 SAVE
Emmure 30


----------



## Meriane (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 22
Sonic Syndicate 38 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Drive 48 
Emmure 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (4. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 20 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 40 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Drive 48
Emmure 28


----------



## Haszor (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 18 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 40
Mindless Self Indulgence 38 SAVE
Parkway Driver 48
Emmure 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 18 
Sonic Syndicate 40
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Parkway Driver 50 SAVE
Emmure 28


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 18
Sonic Syndicate 38 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 36 
Parkway Driver 52 SAVE
Emmure 28


----------



## PhAm0 (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 16 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 40 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 52 
Emmure 28


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 14 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 42 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 52 
Emmure 28


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 12 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 44 SAVE
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 52
Emmure 28


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 12 
Sonic Syndicate 42 KILL
Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 54 SAVE
Emmure 28


----------



## Haszor (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 10 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 42
Mundless Self Indulgence 38
Parkway Driver 54
Emmure 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 10
Sonic Syndicate 42
Mundless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Parkway Driver 56 SAVE
Emmure 28


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 8 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 44 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 56 
Emmure 28


----------



## PhAm0 (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 6 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 46 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 36
Parkway Driver 56
Emmure 28


----------



## Pogolinus (5. Juli 2009)

arg zu schnell sry ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 6
Sonic Syndicate 46
Mundless Self Indulgence 34 KILL
Parkway Driver 58 SAVE
Emmure 28


----------



## Meriane (5. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 6
Sonic Syndicate 48 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34 
Parkway Driver 58 
Emmure 26 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (6. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 4 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 50 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Parkway Driver 58
Emmure 26


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 2 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 52 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Parkway Driver 58
Emmure 26


----------



## Meriane (6. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 2 
Sonic Syndicate 54 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Parkway Driver 58
Emmure 24 KILL

Wenig los hier, mehr mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2009)

Evanesence 0 KILL
Sonic Syndicate 56 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Parkway Driver 58
Emmure 24 
Ohrbooten 30 NEW

HoS:Evanescene

Ohrbooten NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDHc_oXO8Uw


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Parkway Driver 60 SAVE / HoF
Emmure 24
Ohrbooten 28 KILL
Amon Amarth 30 NEW




Parkway Drive - Hall of Fame


----------



## Pogolinus (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24
Ohrbooten 26 KILL
Amon Amarth 32 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 54 KILL
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 26 SAVE
Ohrbooten 26
Amon Amarth 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 54
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 26
Ohrbooten 24 KILL
Amon Amarth 34 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24 KILL
Ohrbooten 24 
Amon Amarth 34


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 58 SAVE
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24 
Ohrbooten 22 KILL
Amon Amarth 34


----------



## Pogolinus (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 58 
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24
Ohrbooten 20 KILL
Amon Amarth 36 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56 KILL
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 26 SAVE
Ohrbooten 20
Amon Amarth 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 26
Ohrbooten 18 KILL
Amon Amarth 38 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56
Mundless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24 KILL
Ohrbooten 20 SAVE
Amon Amarth 38


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Erst einmal... LEUTE... Ihr könnt doch nicht 2 Seiten lang MUNDLESS schreiben! Die Band heißt MINDLESS!

Sonic Syndicate 56
MINDLESS Self Indulgence 36 SAVE
Emmure 24
Ohrbooten 18 KILL
Amon Amarth 38


Ehrlich... Schreibt der eine etwas falsch, folgen alle darunter!^^


----------



## Pogolinus (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 56
MINDLESS Self Indulgence 36 
Emmure 24
Ohrbooten 16 KILL
Amon Amarth 40 SAVE

@ Haszor 
you know about str+c and strg+v ? ^^


----------



## Meriane (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 58 SAVE
MINDLESS Self Indulgence 36
Emmure 22 KILL
Ohrbooten 16 
Amon Amarth 40


----------



## PhAm0 (7. Juli 2009)

Sonic Syndicate 60 SAVE  Hall of Fame
MINDLESS Self Indulgence 36
Emmure 22 
Ohrbooten 14 Kill
Amon Amarth 40
Subway to Sally 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 12 KILL
Amon Amarth 42 SAVE
Subway to Sally 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 36
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 14 SAVE
Amon Amarth 42 
Subway to Sally 28 KILL


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38 SAVE
Emmure 20 KILL
Ohrbooten 14
Amon Amarth 42
Subway to Sally 28


----------



## Pogolinus (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 20
Ohrbooten 12 KILL
Amon Amarth 44 SAVE
Subway to Sally 28


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22 SAVE
Ohrbooten 12 
Amon Amarth 44 
Subway to Sally 26 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 10 KILL
Amon Amarth 44
Subway to Sally 28 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 08 KILL
Amon Amarth 46 SAVE
Subway to Sally 28


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 10 SAVE
Amon Amarth 46 
Subway to Sally 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 08 KILL
Amon Amarth 48 SAVE
Subway to Sally 26


----------



## PhAm0 (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 06 KILL
Amon Amarth 48 
Subway to Sally 28 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 22
Ohrbooten 04 KILL
Amon Amarth 50 SAVE
Subway to Sally 28


----------



## Meriane (8. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 20 KILL
Ohrbooten 04 
Amon Amarth 50 
Subway to Sally 30 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 20
Ohrbooten 02 KILL
Amon Amarth 52 SAVE
Subway to Sally 30


----------



## PhAm0 (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 20
Ohrbooten 0 KILL Hall of Shame
Amon Amarth 52
Subway to Sally 32 Save
Equilibrium 30 NEW

Hier noch ein Hörbeispiel:


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 20 KILL
Amon Amarth 52
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 38
Emmure 18 KILL
Amon Amarth 54 SAVE
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 36 KILL
Emmure 18
Amon Amarth 56 SAVE
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 32


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34 KILL
Emmure 18
Amon Amarth 56 
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 34 SAVE


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32 KILL
Emmure 18
Amon Amarth 56
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 36 SAVE 

Equilibrium ist einfach genial.


----------



## Meriane (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32 
Emmure 16 KILL
Amon Amarth 56
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 38 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 14 KILL
Amon Amarth 58 SAVE
Subway to Sally 32
Equilibrium 38


----------



## PhAm0 (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 12 KILL
Amon Amarth 58 
Subway to Sally 34 SAVE
Equilibrium 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 30 KILL
Emmure 12
Amon Amarth 60 SAVE / HoF
Subway to Sally 34
Equilibrium 38 
Modern Talking 30 NEW - fröhliches Killen^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Emmure 12
Subway to Sally 34
Equilibrium 40 SAVE
Modern Talking 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 30
Emmure 12
Subway to Sally 36 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 26 KILL


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32 SAVE
Emmure 12
Subway to Sally 34 KILL
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 14 SAVE
Subway to Sally 34
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 24 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 14
Subway to Sally 36 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 16 SAVE
Subway to Sally 36
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 20 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 18 SAVE
Subway to Sally 36
Equilibrium 38 KILL
Modern Talking 20


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 18 
Subway to Sally 38 SAVE
Equilibrium 38 
Modern Talking 18 KILL


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32
Emmure 16 KILL
Subway to Sally 38 
Equilibrium 40 SAVE 
Modern Talking 18


----------



## cybergamer (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34 SAVE
Emmure 16 KILL
Subway to Sally 38
Equilibrium 40 SAVE
Modern Talking 16 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 16 
Subway to Sally 40 SAVE
Equilibrium 40 
Modern Talking 14 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 18 SAVE
Subway to Sally 40
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 14 KILL


----------



## Meriane (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 18 
Subway to Sally 42 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 12 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (10. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 18
Subway to Sally 44 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 10 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 20 SAVE
Subway to Sally 44
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 08 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (11. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 20 SAVE
Subway to Sally 46 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 06 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 22 SAVE
Subway to Sally 46
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 04 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24 SAVE
Subway to Sally 46
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 02 KILL


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 34
Emmure 24 
Subway to Sally 48 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Modern Talking 00 KILL

Dragonfore 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 32 KILL
Emmure 26 SAVE
Subway to Sally 48
Equilibrium 40
Dragonfore 30


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 30 KILL
Emmure 26 
Subway to Sally 50 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Dragonfore 30


----------



## Meriane (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 30 
Emmure 24 KILL
Subway to Sally 50 
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 28 KILL
Emmure 26 SAVE
Subway to Sally 50
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 32


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 28 
Emmure 26 
Subway to Sally 52 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 30 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 28
Emmure 28 SAVE
Subway to Sally 52
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 26 KILL
Emmure 28 
Subway to Sally 54 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28


----------



## PhAm0 (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 24 KILL
Emmure 28
Subway to Sally 56 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22 KILL
Emmure 30 SAVE
Subway to Sally 56
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28


----------



## Meriane (12. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22 
Emmure 28 KILL
Subway to Sally 56
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 30 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22
Emmure 30 SAVE
Subway to Sally 56
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28 KILL


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 2o KILL
Emmure 30 
Subway to Sally 58 SAVE
Equilibrium 40
Dragonforce 28


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 28 KILL
Subway to Sally 58 
Equilibrium 42 SAVE
Dragonforce 28


----------



## PhAm0 (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 KILL
Emmure 28 
Subway to Sally 60 HoF
Equilibrium 42 
Dragonforce 28

Den neuen Künstler darf sich der aussuchen der als nächstes postet.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 KILL
Emmure 30 SAVE
Equilibrium 42
Dragonforce 28
Xavier Naidoo 30

EDIT: Ups, Video vergessen.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28 KILL
Equilibrium 44 SAVE
Dragonforce 28
Xavier Naidoo 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28 
Equilibrium 44 
Dragonforce 30 SAVE
Xavier Naidoo 28 KILL


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28
Equilibrium 46 SAVE
Dragonforce 30 
Xavier Naidoo 26 KILL


----------



## Meriane (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28
Equilibrium 46 
Dragonforce 32 SAVE
Xavier Naidoo 24 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (13. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28
Equilibrium 48 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 22 KILL


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28
Equilibrium 50 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 20 KILL


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20 SAVE
Emmure 28
Equilibrium 50 
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 18 KILL


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 26 KILL
Equilibrium 52 SAVE 
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 18


----------



## Pogolinus (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 26 
Equilibrium 54 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 16 KILL


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 24 KILL 
Equilibrium 56 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 16


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 24 
Equilibrium 58 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 14 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 KILL
Emmure 26 SAVE
Equilibrium 58
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 14


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 
Emmure 26
Equilibrium 60 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 12 KILL
Lost Eden 30 NEW

Hall of Fame: Equilibrium



Kennen wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viele.

Wikipedia (Englisch)


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 
Emmure 24 KILL
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 14 SAVE
Lost Eden 30


----------



## PhAm0 (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 24 
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 12 KILL
Lost Eden 32 SAVE


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20 SAVE
Emmure 24
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 10 KILL
Lost Eden 32


----------



## TheBattery (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22 SAVE
Emmure 24
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 8 KILL
Lost Eden 32


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2009)

So, ich schau auch mal wieder vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mindless Self Indulgence 22 
Emmure 24
Dragonforce 34 SAVE
Xavier Naidoo 6 KILL
Lost Eden 32


----------



## Pogolinus (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22 
Emmure 24
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 6 KILL
Lost Eden 34 SAVE


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 22
Emmure 24
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 4 KILL
Lost Eden 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20 KILL
Emmure 26 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 4
Lost Eden 36


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20 
Emmure 26 SAVE
Dragonforce 32
Xavier Naidoo 2 KILL
Lost Eden 38 SAVE


----------



## TheBattery (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 26 
Dragonforce 34 SAVE
Xavier Naidoo 0 KILL
Lost Eden 38 
Haste The Day 30 NEW

Hall of Shame : Xavier Naidoo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4WU_LGpZ3g 

( kA wie ich das youtube fenster direkt poste =/ )


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 24 KILL 
Dragonforce 36 SAVE
Lost Eden 38 
Haste The Day 30


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 20
Emmure 24 
Dragonforce 36 
Lost Eden 40 SAVE
Haste The Day 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 KILL
Emmure 26 SAVE
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 40
Haste The Day 28


----------



## TheBattery (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18 
Emmure 26 
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 38 KILL
Haste The Day 30 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 18
Emmure 28 SAVE
Dragonforce 34 KILL
Lost Eden 38 
Haste The Day 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 16 KILL
Emmure 30 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 38
Haste The Day 30


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 16
Emmure 30 
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 40 SAVE
Haste The Day 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 16
Emmure 30
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 42 SAVE
Haste The Day 26 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 14 KILL
Emmure 32 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 26


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 14 
Emmure 34 SAVE
Dragonforce 32 KILL
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 26


----------



## TheBattery (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 14
Emmure 32 KILL
Dragonforce 32 
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 28 SAVE


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 16 SAVE
Emmure 30 KILL
Dragonforce 32 
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 28


----------



## Meriane (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 16 
Emmure 28 KILL
Dragonforce 34 SAVE
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 14 KILL
Emmure 30 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 42
Haste The Day 28


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 14
Emmure 30
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 44 SAVE
Haste The Day 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 12 KILL
Emmure 32 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 44
Haste The Day 26


----------



## TheBattery (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 10 KILL
Emmure 32 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 44
Haste The Day 28 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 8 KILL
Emmure 32 
Dragonforce 36 SAVE EINSEINZWOELF!!!!!!!!!111111
Lost Eden 44
Haste The Day 28


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 8
Emmure 34 SAVE
Dragonforce 34 KILL
Lost Eden 44
Haste The Day 28


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2009)

ich hasse dich.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 10 SAVE
Emmure 32 KILL
Dragonforce 34 
Lost Eden 44
Haste The Day 28


----------



## Pogolinus (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 10 
Emmure 32 
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 46 SAVE
Haste The Day 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 08
Emmure 34 SAVE
Dragonforce 34
Lost Eden 46
Haste The Day 26


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 06 KILL
Emmure 34 
Dragonforce 36 SAVE
Lost Eden 46
Haste The Day 26


----------



## Meriane (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 06 
Emmure 32 KILL
Dragonforce 38 SAVE
Lost Eden 46
Haste The Day 26


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 08 SAVE
Emmure 30 KILL
Dragonforce 38 
Lost Eden 46
Haste The Day 26


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 06 KILL
Emmure 30 KILL
Dragonforce 38 
Lost Eden 48 SAVE
Haste The Day 26


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 06 
Emmure 32 SAVE
Dragonforce 36 KILL
Lost Eden 48 
Haste The Day 26


----------



## TheBattery (17. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 4 KILL
Emmure 32 
Dragonforce 36 
Lost Eden 48
Haste The Day 28 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 02 KILL
Emmure 34 SAVE
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 48
Haste The Day 28


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 02 
Emmure 34 
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 50 SAVE
Haste The Day 26 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 00 KILL
Emmure 34 
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 52 SAVE
Haste The Day 26 
Godsmack 30 NEW

HoS Mindless Self Indulgence

Godsmack 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZw4ZYVucZo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb4EeLmWT9c


----------



## TheBattery (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 32 KILL
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 52 
Haste The Day 28 SAVE
Godsmack 30


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence 04 KILL
Emmure 32 
Dragonforce 38 SAVE
Lost Eden 48 
Haste The Day 26


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Ich ignorier Dagon1 mal, denn seine Liste ist nichtmal mehr auf der Seite.. oO

Emmure 34 SAVE
Dragonforce 34 KILL
Lost Eden 52
Haste The Day 28
Godsmack 30


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

ich hasse das. schon wieder falsche seite xD
Emmure 32 KILL
Dragonforce 36 SAVE 
Lost Eden 52
Haste The Day 28
Godsmack 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 32
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 52
Haste The Day 26 KILL
Godsmack 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 32
Dragonforce 36
Lost Eden 54 SAVE
Haste The Day 24 KILL
Godsmack 32


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 30 KILL
Dragonforce 38 SAVE
Lost Eden 54 
Haste The Day 24 
Godsmack 32


----------



## Meriane (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 28 KILL
Dragonforce 40 SAVE
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 24
Godsmack 32


----------



## TheBattery (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 26 KILL
Dragonforce 40 
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 26 SAVE
Godsmack 32


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 28 SAVE
Dragonforce 38 KILL
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 26 
Godsmack 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 26 KILL
Dragonforce 38 
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 26 
Godsmack 34 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 26 
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 56 SAVE
Haste The Day 24 KILL
Godsmack 34


----------



## TheBattery (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 24 KILL
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 56 
Haste The Day 26 SAVE
Godsmack 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 24
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 56
Haste The Day 24 KILL
Godsmack 36 SAVE


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 24
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 54 KILL
Haste The Day 24 
Godsmack 38 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 24
Dragonforce 40 SAVE
Lost Eden 52 KILL
Haste The Day 24 
Godsmack 38


----------



## Pogolinus (17. Juli 2009)

Emmure 24
Dragonforce 40
Lost Eden 54 SAVE
Haste The Day 22 KILL
Godsmack 38


----------



## TheBattery (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 22 KILL
Dragonforce 40
Lost Eden 54 
Haste The Day 24 SAVE
Godsmack 38


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20 KILL
Dragonforce 42 SAVE
Lost Eden 54 
Haste The Day 24
Godsmack 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 42
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 22 KILL
Godsmack 40 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 40 KILL
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 22 
Godsmack 42 SAVE


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 38 KILL
Lost Eden 54
Haste The Day 22
Godsmack 44 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 56 SAVE
Haste The Day 20 KILL
Godsmack 44


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 38
Lost Eden 58 Save
Haste The Day 18 KILL
Godsmack 44


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 40 Save
Lost Eden 56 KILL
Haste The Day 18
Godsmack 44


Ka wem ich den kill  geben sollte )=


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20
Dragonforce 40 
Lost Eden 56 
Haste The Day 16 KILL
Godsmack 46 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 18 KILL
Dragonforce 42 SAVE
Lost Eden 56
Haste The Day 16 
Godsmack 46


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 20 SAVE
Dragonforce 40 KILL
Lost Eden 56
Haste The Day 16
Godsmack 46


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 18 KILL
Dragonforce 42 SAVE
Lost Eden 56
Haste The Day 16 
Godsmack 46


----------



## Pogolinus (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 18 KILL
Dragonforce 42
Lost Eden 58 SAVE
Haste The Day 14 KILL
Godsmack 46


----------



## TheBattery (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 16 KILL
Dragonforce 42
Lost Eden 58 
Haste The Day 14
Godsmack 48 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14 KILL
Dragonforce 42
Lost Eden 60 SAVE HoF
Haste The Day 14
Godsmack 48
Rhapsody of fire NEW 30
ich glaube wird zwar draufgehen, aber ich liebe die band )=


hall of fame Lost Eden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14
Dragonforce 42
Haste The Day 12 KILL
Godsmack 48
Rhapsody of fire 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14
Dragonforce 42
Haste The Day 10 KILL
Godsmack 48
Rhapsody of fire 34 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14
Dragonforce 42
Haste The Day 08 KILL
Godsmack 50 SAVE
Rhapsody of fire 34


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14
Dragonforce 42
Haste The Day 06 KILL
Godsmack 52 SAVE
Rhapsody of fire 34


----------



## izabul (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 14
Dragonforce 44 SAVE
Haste The Day 06 
Godsmack 52 
Rhapsody of fire 32 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 12 KILL
Dragonforce 46 SAVE
Haste The Day 06 
Godsmack 52 
Rhapsody of fire 32

(Woho, ich bin nicht der einzige rhapsody fan hier^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 12
Dragonforce 46
Haste The Day 04 KILL
Godsmack 52
Rhapsody of Fire 34 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 10 KILL
Dragonforce 46
Haste The Day 04 
Godsmack 54 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 34


----------



## TheBattery (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 10
Dragonforce 46
Haste The Day 04
Godsmack 56 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 32 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (19. Juli 2009)

Emmure 10
Dragonforce 46
Haste The Day 02 KILL
Godsmack 56 
Rhapsody of Fire 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 10
Dragonforce 46
Haste The Day 00 KILL / HoS
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 36 SAVE
3 Doors Down 30 NEW

(Mal was Gefühlvolles reinbringen^^)


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 10
Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 54 KILL
Rhapsody of Fire 36 
3 Doors Down 32 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 8 KILL
Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 54
Rhapsody of Fire 38 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## TheBattery (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6 KILL
Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 56 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 38 
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6
Dragonforce 44 KILL
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 40 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 8 SAVE
Dragonforce 42 KILL
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 40 
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6 KILL
Dragonforce 44 SAVE
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 40 
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6 
Dragonforce 44 
Godsmack 58 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 40 
3 Doors Down 30 KILL


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6
Dragonforce 44
Godsmack 56 KILL
Rhapsody of Fire 40
3 Doors Down 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 6
Dragonforce 42 KILL
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 42 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## Meriane (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 4 KILL
Dragonforce 42 
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 44 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32

Rhapsody ftw


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Schwuchtelmucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Emmure 6 SAVE
Dragonforce 40 KILL
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 44 
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

rhapsody + dragonforce <3

Emmure 4 KILL
Dragonforce 42 SAVE
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 44 
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## Medmius (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 2 KILL
Dragonforce 44 SAVE
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 44
3 Doors Down 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 2 
Dragonforce 44 
Godsmack 58 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 44
3 Doors Down 30 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

Emmure 2 KILL HOS
Dragonforce 44 SAVE
Godsmack 58 
Rhapsody of Fire 44
3 Doors Down 30 
Mike Oldfield NEW 30^^


----------



## Meriane (20. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44 
Godsmack 58
Rhapsody of Fire 46 SAVE
3 Doors Down 30
Mike Oldfield  38 KILL


----------



## _Marv_ (20. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
Godsmack 56 KILL!
Rhapsody of Fire 46 
3 Doors Down 32 SAVE
Mike Oldfield 38


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 48 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32 
Mike Oldfield 26 KILL (das war ein tippfehler von meriane, war bei 28 nicht 38)


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

ich wollte irgendjemanden, auf den ich alle kills lenken kann waehrend dragonforce in hof kommt *Evil lachen*
Dragonforce 46 SAVE
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 48
3 Doors Down 32 
Mike Oldfield 24 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 22 KILL


----------



## Meriane (20. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 56
Rhapsody of Fire 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 20 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juli 2009)

Ich will eigentlich schonwieder alles killen weil iwie nurnoch Pussy-Mucke drin ist.. :x
Es will einfach nicht in meinen Schädel wie man Power Metal hören kann, ouh' man.

Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 58 SAVE
Rhapsody of Fire 50 KILL
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 20


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2009)

> Es will einfach nicht in meinen Schädel wie man Power Metal hören kann, ouh' man.



Mir ist auch nicht klar, wie man sich Deathstyle nennen kann.^^ Klingt nicht sehr erwachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was Du an Power Metal auszusetzen hast. 
Zumal Rhapsody Of Fire sowieso nicht richtig in die Sparte eingeordnet werden kann. Einige wenige Lieder vielleicht.

Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 58
Rhapsody of Fire 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 18 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
Godsmack 58
Rhapsody of Fire 52 SAVE 4 ever
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 16 KILL


----------



## PhAm0 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44 KILL
Godsmack 60 Save HoF
Rhapsody of Fire 52
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 16 
Eisregen 30 NEW



Und hört doch bitte auf irgendwelche Interpreten zu posten bei denen es klar ist das 99,9% aller Poster sie killen. Sowas langweilt.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42 KILL
Rhapsody of Fire 52
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 16 
Eisregen 32 SAVE


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42 
Rhapsody of Fire 54 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 14 KILL
Eisregen 32 



> Und hört doch bitte auf irgendwelche Interpreten zu posten bei denen es klar ist das 99,9% aller Poster sie killen. Sowas langweilt.



D.h. wir dürfen eigentlich nichts posten was kein Metal ist. Das wär langweilig ^^


----------



## PhAm0 (21. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> D.h. wir dürfen eigentlich nichts posten was kein Metal ist. Das wär langweilig ^^



Es gibt auch viele tolle nicht Metalkünstler. Allerdings werden die es hier sehr schwer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was ich meine sind diese Versucher sämtliche Kills auf einen Künstler zu ziehen um seinen eigenen besser pushen zu können.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42
Rhapsody of Fire 56 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 14
Eisregen 30 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42
Rhapsody of Fire 58 SAVE
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 12 KILL
Eisregen 30


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mir ist auch nicht klar, wie man sich Deathstyle nennen kann.^^ Klingt nicht sehr erwachsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uh Nameflame von jemandem namens "ToNk-PiLs" - was soll ich dazu sagen? Da kann ich mir jegliches Kommentar eigentlich sparen.. ja, ich bin mal auf die Idee gekommen den Namen rückwärts zu lesen, das macht ihn aber nicht wirklich besser, oder "erwachsener".. mal völlig von der Schreibweise abgesehen.
Und was kann man an Powermetal aussetzen.. mh.. bist du nicht immer der der auf den ach so harten Metaler macht? Da gibts eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu sagen, Powermetal ist quasi der Pop des Metals.


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42
Rhapsody of Fire 58 
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 10 KILL
Eisregen 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Uh Nameflame von jemandem namens "ToNk-PiLs" - was soll ich dazu sagen? Da kann ich mir jegliches Kommentar eigentlich sparen.. ja, ich bin mal auf die Idee gekommen den Namen rückwärts zu lesen, das macht ihn aber nicht wirklich besser, oder "erwachsener".. mal völlig von der Schreibweise abgesehen.
> Und was kann man an Powermetal aussetzen.. mh.. bist du nicht immer der der auf den ach so harten Metaler macht? Da gibts eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu sagen, Powermetal ist quasi der Pop des Metals.



Es geht eher darum, dass dein Name offensichtlich in das Klischee der WoW-Kiddie-Namensgebung passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fehlen nurnoch Striche an jeder Ecke.
Ich habe nie auf harten Metaler gemacht. Das kommt dir dann nur so vor und dafür kann ich nichts. Ich höre auch ruhigere Sachen, das nur nebenbei.
Ich selbst verurteile diese ganzen Spinner, die meinen, nur Heavy, Black und Death Metal wären "trve". Wie auch immer sie das definieren.

Hast noch nie Edguy, Primal Fear, The Claymore oder Solar Fragment gehört, oder?^^ Selbst wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Power Metal der Metal ist, den man am besten mit Pop (Kultur oder/und Spielart) vergleichen kann macht diese Gleichstellung sowas von keinen Sinn.


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 42
Rhapsody of Fire 60 SAVE HoF
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 8 KILL
Eisregen 32 

Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30 NEW


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
3 Doors Down 32
Mike Oldfield 6 KILL
Eisregen 32 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## TheBattery (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
3 Doors Down 34 SAVE
Mike Oldfield 6
Eisregen 30 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
3 Doors Down 32 KILL
Mike Oldfield 6
Eisregen 32 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## izabul (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 44
3 Doors Down 34 SAVE
Mike Oldfield 6
Eisregen 30 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 
Mike Oldfield 4 KILL
Eisregen 30 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 
Mike Oldfield 2 KILL
Eisregen 30 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## TheBattery (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Mike Oldfield 2 
Eisregen 28 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## PhAm0 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46 KILL
3 Doors Down 36
Mike Oldfield 2
Eisregen 30 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Mike Oldfield 2
Eisregen 32 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Mike Oldfield 00 KILL / HoS
Eisregen 32
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30
Darkest Hour 30 NEW


----------



## TheBattery (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 46
3 Doors Down 38 SAVE
Eisregen 30 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36 KILL
Eisregen 30
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30
Darkest Hour 30

och menno, ich will die alle saven )=


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36 
Eisregen 28 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

das ist so scheisse, ich will 
Dragonforce 
 Eisregen
Die apokalyptischen Reiter
UND
Darkest Hour 30
in HoF xD


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 30 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 30
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 KILL
3 Doors Down 34 
Eisregen 30 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32 SAVE
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 28 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 28 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## Meriane (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34
Eisregen 26 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## TheBattery (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 24 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 KILL
3 Doors Down 34
Eisregen 28 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

> Dragonforce 50 KILL
> 3 Doors Down 36
> Eisregen 26 SAVE
> Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
> Darkest Hour 30



Ich hab mal berichtigt.


----------



## PhAm0 (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 KILL
3 Doors Down 34
Eisregen 28 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36
Eisregen 26 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## Meriane (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36
Eisregen 24 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 38 SAVE
Eisregen 22 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## Pogolinus (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 36 KILL
Eisregen 24 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## TheBattery (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 38 SAVE
Eisregen 22 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 54 SAVE
3 Doors Down 38
Eisregen 20 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 30


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 KILL
3 Doors Down 38
Eisregen 20 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 32
Darkest Hour 32 SAVE


----------



## PhAm0 (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 KILL
3 Doors Down 38
Eisregen 20
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34 SAVE
Darkest Hour 32


----------



## Meriane (22. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 38
Eisregen 18 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34 
Darkest Hour 32


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 54 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36 KILL
Eisregen 18 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34 
Darkest Hour 32


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 KILL
3 Doors Down 36 
Eisregen 18
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 38 SAVE
Eisregen 16 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 34


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 54 SAVE
3 Doors Down 36 KILL
Eisregen 16
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 34


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 54
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 18 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 34


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 KILL
3 Doors Down 34 
Eisregen 18 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36 SAVE


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 KILL
3 Doors Down 34 
Eisregen 20 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36


----------



## TheBattery (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 18 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 18 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 16 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 KILL
3 Doors Down 36
Eisregen 18 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 36


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 48 KILL
3 Doors Down 36
Eisregen 18 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 50 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 18 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Meriane (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 
Eisregen 16 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## TheBattery (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52 
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 14 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 16 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 52
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 14 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 54 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 14 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 56 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34 
Eisregen 12 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Meriane (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 58 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34
Eisregen 10 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce 60 SAVE
3 Doors Down 34
Eisregen 8 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38

Dragonforce -> Hall of Fame


Neuer Künstler: *Airbourne* (omg, bei so vielen Künstlern, die schon verewigt sind wirds schwer sich noch welche auszusuchen)


----------



## TheBattery (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Eisregen 6 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Eisregen 8 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 34
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 32 KILL
Eisregen 8 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 36 SAVE es wird schlimmer! *sing*
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 30 KILL
Eisregen 10 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 36
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 32 SAVE
Eisregen 08 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 36
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 30 KILL
Eisregen 08 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 38 SAVE
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 28 KILL
Eisregen 10 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 38
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Meriane (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 28 
Eisregen 8 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 40 SAVE
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 26 KILL
Eisregen 10 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 40
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Airbourne 30
3 Doors Down 24 KILL
Eisregen 12 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 40
Darkest Hour 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26 SAVE
Eisregen 10 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 40
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 30


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26
Eisregen 10 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 42 SAVE
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 28 KILL


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26
Eisregen 12 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 42
Darkest Hour 36 KILL
Airbourne 28


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26
Eisregen 10 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 42
Darkest Hour 38 SAVE
Airbourne 28


----------



## Meriane (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26
Eisregen 8 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 44 SAVE
Darkest Hour 38 
Airbourne 28


----------



## TheBattery (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28 SAVE
Eisregen 6 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 44
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 28


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26 KILL
Eisregen 8 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 44
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28 SAVE
Eisregen 06 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 44
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 28


----------



## Meriane (24. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28 
Eisregen 04 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 46 SAVE
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 28


----------



## Medmius (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28
Eisregen 06 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 46 
Darkest Hour 38
Airbourne 26 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28
Eisregen 04 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 46
Darkest Hour 40 SAVE
Airbourne 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 30 SAVE
Eisregen 02 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 46
Darkest Hour 40
Airbourne 26


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 30
Eisregen 00 KILL HoS 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 48 SAVE
Darkest Hour 40
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 48
Darkest Hour 40
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 28 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 48
Darkest Hour 42 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 26 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50 SAVE
Darkest Hour 42
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 24 KILL


endlich muss ich keine killen, die ich eigentlich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBattery (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50 
Darkest Hour 42
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 22 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50 
Darkest Hour 44 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 20 KILL!!!11


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50
Darkest Hour 46 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 18 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50
Darkest Hour 48 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 16 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50
Darkest Hour 48
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 14 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 50
Darkest Hour 50 save
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 12 KILL!!11


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 52 SAVE
Darkest Hour 50
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 10 KILL!!11


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 52 
Darkest Hour 52 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 10 KILL


----------



## TheBattery (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 38 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 52
Darkest Hour 52
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 8 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 38 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 52
Darkest Hour 54 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 6 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 38 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 54 SAVE
Darkest Hour 54
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 4 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 40 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 54
Darkest Hour 54
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 02 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 40
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 56 SAVE
Darkest Hour 54
Airbourne 26
Lady Gaga 00 KILL HoS
Snow Patrol NEW 30


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 40
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 56 SAVE
Darkest Hour 56 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 56
Darkest Hour 56
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 26 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 40 KILL
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 58 SAVE
Darkest Hour 56
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 58
Darkest Hour 56
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 24 KILL


----------



## izabul (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 SAVE
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 56 KILL
Darkest Hour 56
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 24


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 56
Darkest Hour 58 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 22 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 58 SAVE
Darkest Hour 58 
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 20 KILL


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 KILL 
Die apokalyptischen Reiter 60 SAVE HOF!!!
Darkest Hour 58 
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 20 
FFA^^?Keine ideen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42
Darkest Hour 58
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 18 KILL
Escape The Fate 32 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (26. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42
Darkest Hour 60 SAVE HOF
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 16 KILL
Escape The Fate 32 

Debauchery 30 NEW


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 SAVE
Airbourne 26 
Snow Patrol 16 
Escape The Fate 30 KILL
Debauchery 30


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 KILL
Airbourne 26 
Snow Patrol 16 
Escape The Fate 32 SAVE
Debauchery 30


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 14 KILL
Escape The Fate 32
Debauchery 32 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 12 KILL
Escape The Fate 34 SAVE
Debauchery 32


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Muaha, Debauchery <3 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3 Doors Down 42
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 10 KILL
Escape The Fate 34
Debauchery 34 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 8 KILL
Escape The Fate 34
Debauchery 36 SAVE


wust ichs doch XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> wust ichs doch XD



Ich wünschte ich hätte die schon beim Konzert gekannt, hätt ich mitgrunzen können. xD


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 8 
Escape The Fate 34
Debauchery 34 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 6 KILL
Escape The Fate 34
Debauchery 36 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 KILL
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 6 
Escape The Fate 36 SAVE
Debauchery 36


----------



## izabul (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44 SAVE
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 4 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 36


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 2 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 38 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 44
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 0 KILL / HoS
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 40 SAVE 
Papa Roach 30 NEW


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Papa Roach is bereits HoF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

stelt sich jetz die frage ob wir die band nochmal rein voten oder ob wirn ffa draus machen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> stelt sich jetz die frage ob wir die band nochmal rein voten oder ob wirn ffa draus machen ^^



Narf, nicht bemerkt, ja entweder FFA, oder ne neue. Wobei ich jetzt, da ich wieder da bin, eine neue reinstelle.^^
Also nochmal:


3 Doors Down 44
Airbourne 26
Snow Patrol 0 KILL / HoS
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 40 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 30 NEW


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 42 KILL
Airbourne 26
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 40
Red Hot Chili Peppers 32 SAAAVE <3


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 40 KILL
Airbourne 26
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 42 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 38 KILL
Airbourne 26
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 42 
Red Hot Chili Peppers 34 SAVE

yeah endlich mal wieder was gutes drin lmao ^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36 KILL
Airbourne 26
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 42 
Red Hot Chili Peppers 36 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36
Airbourne 24 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 44 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 36


----------



## mookuh (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36
Airbourne 22 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 44 
Red Hot Chili Peppers 38 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Airbourne 22 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 46 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 38


----------



## izabul (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36 SAVE
Airbourne 22
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 44 KILL
Red Hot Chili Peppers 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 36
Airbourne 20 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 46 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 38


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 34 KILL
Airbourne 20 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 46
Red Hot Chili Peppers 40 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32 KILL
Airbourne 20 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 46
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 30 KILL
Airbourne 20
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 48 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42


----------



## izabul (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32 SAVE
Airbourne 20
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 46 KILL
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 32
Airbourne 18 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 48 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42


----------



## Medmius (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 30 KILL
Airbourne 18
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 50 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 30 
Airbourne 18
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 52 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 40 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28 KILL
Airbourne 18
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 542 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 40


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 28
Airbourne 16 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 56 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 40

Ui, Pogo hat Verbündete im Kampf für Debauchery gesammelt. xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 26 KILL
Airbourne 16 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 56 
Red Hot Chili Peppers 42 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 24 KILL
Airbourne 16 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 56 
Red Hot Chili Peppers 44 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 24
Airbourne 14 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 58 SAVE
Red Hot Chili Peppers 44

Gogo, Debauchery in die Hall of Fame!


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 22 KILL
Airbourne 14 
Escape The Fate 36
Debauchery 60 SAVE HOF
Red Hot Chili Peppers 44
Die Kassierer 30 NEW


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 22
Airbourne 12 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 46 SAVE
Die Kassierer 30


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 22
Airbourne 10 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 48 SAVE
Die Kassierer 30


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 20 KILL
Airbourne 10
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 48
Die Kassierer 32 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 18 KILL
Airbourne 10
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 50 SAVE
Die Kassierer 32


----------



## TheBattery (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 18 
Airbourne 10
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 52 SAVE
Die Kassierer 30 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 16 KILL
Airbourne 10
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 54  SAVE
Die Kassierer 30


----------



## Pogolinus (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 14 KILL
Airbourne 10
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 54
Die Kassierer 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 14
Airbourne 08 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 56 SAVE
Die Kassierer 32


----------



## Night falls (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 12 KILL
Airbourne 08 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 56
Die allmächtigen Kassierer 34 SAVE


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 10 KILL
Airbourne 08 
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 58 SAVE
Die allmächtigen Kassierer 34


----------



## Pogolinus (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 08 KILL
Airbourne 08
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 58 
Die allmächtigen Kassierer 36 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 06 KILL
Airbourne 08
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 58 
Die allmächtigen Kassierer 38 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

3 Doors Down 06
Airbourne 06 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Red Hot Chili Peppers 60 SAVE / HoF
Die allmächtigen Kassierer 38
DevilDriver 30 NEW


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 06
Airbourne 04 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Die  Kassierer 40 SAVE
DevilDriver 30


----------



## Pogolinus (1. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 04 KILL
Airbourne 04
Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 42 SAVE
DevilDriver 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 04
Airbourne 02 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 42
DevilDriver 32 SAVE


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 04
Airbourne 0o KILL HoS
Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 44 SAVE
DevilDriver 32 
Blutengel NEW ( mal schauen wo es landet)

Blutengel - Lucifer


----------



## Pogolinus (1. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 02 KILL
Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 46 SAVE
DevilDriver 32
Blutengel 30


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

3 Doors Down 00 KILL Hall of Shame
Escape The Fate 38 Save
Die Kassierer 46 
DevilDriver 32
Blutengel 30 
Suicide Silence 30 New


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Die Kassierer 46
DevilDriver 34 SAVE
Blutengel 28 KILL
Suicide Silence 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Die Kassierer 48 SAVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DevilDriver 34 
Blutengel 28 
Suicide Silence 28 KILL

ich kann diesem rumgekreische nichts abgewinnen sry


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann diesem rumgekreische nichts abgewinnen sry



HEY!!!





Die grunzen auch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh.....
mein fehler sry ..... =X


( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Die Kassierer 48  
DevilDriver 34
Blutengel 30 SAVE
Suicide Silence 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Die Kassierer 48
DevilDriver 36 SAVE
Blutengel 28 KILL
Suicide Silence 26


----------



## Pogolinus (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36 KILL
Die Kassierer 50 SAVE
DevilDriver 36 
Blutengel 28 
Suicide Silence 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 50
DevilDriver 38 SAVE
Blutengel 26 KILL
Suicide Silence 26


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 50
DevilDriver 38 
Blutengel 28 SAVE
Suicide Silence 24 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 50
DevilDriver 38
Blutengel 26 KILL
Suicide Silence 26 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (2. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 KILL
Die Kassierer 52 SAVE
DevilDriver 38
Blutengel 26
Suicide Silence 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34
Die Kassierer 52
DevilDriver 40 SAVE
Blutengel 24 KILL
Suicide Silence 26


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34
Die Kassierer 52
DevilDriver 40 
Blutengel 26 SAVE
Suicide Silence 24 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36 SAVE
Die Kassierer 52
DevilDriver 40 
Blutengel 26 
Suicide Silence 22 KILL!!11


----------



## CrazyDisco (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 52
DevilDriver 40
Blutengel 24 KILL!
Suicide Silence 24 SAVE!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 52
DevilDriver 42 SAVE
Blutengel 22 KILL
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## Pogolinus (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54 SAVE
DevilDriver 42
Blutengel 20 KILL
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54
DevilDriver 44 SAVE
Blutengel 18 KILL
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54
DevilDriver 44 
Blutengel 20 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (3. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54
DevilDriver 44
Blutengel 18 KILL
Suicide Silence 24 SAVE!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54
DevilDriver 46 SAVE
Blutengel 16 KILL
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## TheBattery (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 54
DevilDriver 48 SAVE
Blutengel 14 KILL
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## Pogolinus (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 KILL
Die Kassierer 56 SAVE
DevilDriver 48 
Blutengel 14 
Suicide Silence 24


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 
Die Kassierer 56 
DevilDriver 48
Blutengel 16 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36 SAVE
Die Kassierer 56 
DevilDriver 48
Blutengel 16 
Suicide Silence 20 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 56
DevilDriver 50 SAVE
Blutengel 14 KILL
Suicide Silence 20


----------



## 2boon4you (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 56
DevilDriver 50 
Blutengel 16 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 58 SAVE
DevilDriver 50
Blutengel 14 KILL
Suicide Silence 18


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 58
DevilDriver 52 SAVE
Blutengel 12 KILL
Suicide Silence 18


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Die Kassierer 60 SAVE HoF
DevilDriver 52
Blutengel 12
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 30 NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WL5IRrhl20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVinwOpllQk


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

sry scheiß doppelpost =X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 54 SAVE
Blutengel 10 KILL
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 30

DER Lachmann hat vergessen zu killen. Bitte schleunigst nachholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 54 
Blutengel 12 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 28 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

DER Lachmann hat editiert. Hier die richtige Version.

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 54
Blutengel 12
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 28


----------



## Pogolinus (5. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 56 SAVE
Blutengel 12
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 26 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58 SAVE
Blutengel 10 KILL
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 26


----------



## SicVenom (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58 SAVE
Blutengel 8 KILL
Suicide Silence 18 Save
Disturbed 26


----------



## bkeleanor (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58 
Blutengel 6 KILL
Suicide Silence 18 
Disturbed 28 SAVE


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58 
Blutengel 4 KILL
Suicide Silence 18 
Disturbed 30 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58 
Blutengel 4 
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32 SAVE


----------



## 2boon4you (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58
Blutengel 6 SAVE
Suicide Silence 16 
Disturbed 30 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 58
Blutengel 4 Kill
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
DevilDriver 60 SAVE / HoF
Blutengel 02 KILL
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 30 
Ektomorf 30 NEW


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Blutengel 02 
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32 SAVE
Ektomorf 30


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Blutengel 0o KILL HoS
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE 
Disturbed 32 
Ektomorf 30 
Saltatio Mortis 30 NEW

Tod und Teufel
Prometheus
Spielmannsschwur


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 32 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 28 KILL

Schwere Auswahl, ist alles ganz gut. Aber Saltatio Mortis ist die einzigste Band, die nich auf meiner Platte ist.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 34 SAVE
Ektomorf 32 
Saltatio Mortis 28


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 14 KILL
Disturbed 34 
Ektomorf 32
Saltatio Mortis 30 SAVE


----------



## SicVenom (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 SAVE!
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 32
Saltatio Mortis 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 30 KILL
Saltatio Mortis 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 32 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 26 KILL


----------



## 2boon4you (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Disturbed 32 KILL
Ektomorf 32 
Saltatio Mortis 26


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Disturbed 32 
Ektomorf 32
Saltatio Mortis 28 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 34 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 26 KILL


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 34 
Saltatio Mortis 28 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 14 KILL
Disturbed 34 SAVE
Ektomorf 34 
Saltatio Mortis 28


----------



## 2boon4you (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 SAVE
Disturbed 32 KILL
Ektomorf 34
Saltatio Mortis 28


----------



## SicVenom (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 32 
Ektomorf 34
Saltatio Mortis 28 KILL


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 34
Saltatio Mortis 30 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 36 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 28 KILL


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 14 KILL
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 36 
Saltatio Mortis 30 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2009)

Buffed laggt q.q


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 SAVE
Disturbed 32
Ektomorf 36
Saltatio Mortis 28 KILL


----------



## 2boon4you (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 30 KILL
Ektomorf 36
Saltatio Mortis 28


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 30
Ektomorf 38 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 26 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32 SAVE
Ektomorf 38
Saltatio Mortis 26


----------



## Pogolinus (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 34 SAVE
Ektomorf 36 KILL
Saltatio Mortis 26


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 38 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 24 KILL


----------



## 2boon4you (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 32 KILL
Ektomorf 38 
Saltatio Mortis 24


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 32 
Ektomorf 38
Saltatio Mortis 26 SAVE


----------



## SicVenom (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 32 
Ektomorf 38
Saltatio Mortis 24 KILL


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 34 SAVE
Ektomorf 38
Saltatio Mortis 24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 22 KILL


----------



## mookuh (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40 
Saltatio Mortis 20 KILL


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 22 SAVE


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 20 KILL


----------



## Bitialis (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18 
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 18 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Disturbed 34
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 16 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Disturbed 36 SAVE
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 16


----------



## Pogolinus (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 18
Disturbed 38 SAVE
Ektomorf 38 KILL
Saltatio Mortis 16


----------



## Bitialis (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Disturbed 38
Ektomorf 38 
Saltatio Mortis 14 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20
Disturbed 38
Ektomorf 40 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 12 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20
Disturbed 40 SAVE
Ektomorf 40 
Saltatio Mortis 10 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 22 SAVE
Disturbed 40 
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 08 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20 KILL
Disturbed 42 SAVE
Ektomorf 40
Saltatio Mortis 08


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20
Disturbed 42
Ektomorf 42 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 06 KILL

@Pogo: Warum kein Ektomorf-Kill?^^


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Disturbed 42
Ektomorf 42 
Saltatio Mortis 08 SAVE


----------



## 2boon4you (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Disturbed 40 KILL
Ektomorf 42
Saltatio Mortis 08


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 22 SAVE
Disturbed 40 
Ektomorf 42
Saltatio Mortis 06 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 40
Ektomorf 44 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 04 KILL


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 40
Ektomorf 46 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 02 KILL


----------



## SicVenom (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 24 Save
Disturbed 40
Ektomorf 46 SAVE
Saltatio Mortis 00 KILL HoS
As I Lay Dying 30 New


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 24
Disturbed 40
Ektomorf 48 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38
Suicide Silence 24
Disturbed 42 SAVE
Ektomorf 48
As I Lay Dying 26 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36 KILL
Suicide Silence 24
Disturbed 42 
Ektomorf 48
As I Lay Dying 28 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 24
Disturbed 42
Ektomorf 50 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 26 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 22 KILL
Disturbed 44 SAVE
Ektomorf 50 
As I Lay Dying 26


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 22 
Disturbed 46 SAVE
Ektomorf 50
As I Lay Dying 24 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 48 SAVE
Ektomorf 50
As I Lay Dying 22 KILL


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 KILL
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 48 
Ektomorf 50
As I Lay Dying 24 SAVE


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 50 SAVE
Ektomorf 50
As I Lay Dying 22 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 50
Ektomorf 52 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 20 KILL 

Wusste garnicht, dass hier so viele AILD ebenfalls nicht mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (13. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 32 KILL
Suicide Silence 24 SAVE
Disturbed 50
Ektomorf 52 
As I Lay Dying 20


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 32
Suicide Silence 24
Disturbed 50
Ektomorf 54 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 18 KIL


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 32
Suicide Silence 22 KILL
Disturbed 52 SAVE
Ektomorf 54 
As I Lay Dying 18


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30 KILL
Suicide Silence 22 
Disturbed 52 
Ektomorf 54
As I Lay Dying 20 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 52
Ektomorf 56 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 18 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (17. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 54 SAVE
Ektomorf 56 
As I Lay Dying 18 KILL

3 tage ohne post was is den hier los ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 54
Ektomorf 58 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 16 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 20 KILL
Disturbed 56 SAVE
Ektomorf 58 
As I Lay Dying 16


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22 SAVE
Disturbed 56
Ektomorf 58 
As I Lay Dying 14 KILL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 56
Ektomorf 60 SAVE / HoF
As I Lay Dying 12 KILL
Oomph! 30 NEW


----------



## Pogolinus (18. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 30
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 58 SAVE
As I Lay Dying 10 KILL
Oomph! 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 32 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 58
As I Lay Dying 08 KILL
Oomph! 30


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 34 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 58
As I Lay Dying 06  I KILL U !
Oomph! 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Disturbed 58
As I Lay Dying 04 KILL
Oomph! 30


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 24 SAVE (!)
Disturbed 58
As I Lay Dying 02 KILL
Oomph! 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 36
Suicide Silence 22 KILL 
Disturbed 60 SAVE HoF 
As I Lay Dying 02 
Oomph! 30
Gama Bomb 30 NEW


----------



## Rhokan (20. August 2009)

Wieso postest du was neues wenn du bei suicide silence kill schreibst? 0o


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

guck ma genau hin disturbed is bei 60 also HoF also neue band verstehste?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
As I Lay Dying 00 KILL
Oomph! 30
Gama Bomb 30
J.B.O. 30 NEW


----------



## Pogolinus (21. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Oomph! 28 KILL
Gama Bomb 30
J.B.O. 32 SAVE


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 
Suicide Silence 24 SAVE
Oomph! 28 
Gama Bomb 30
J.B.O. 3o KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 38 
Suicide Silence 22 KILL
Oomph! 28 
Gama Bomb 32 SAVE
J.B.O. 30 

war ne schwere entscheidung ob J.B.O oder Gama Bomb ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 40 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Oomph! 28
Gama Bomb 30 KILL
J.B.O. 30


----------



## Pogolinus (21. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 40 
Suicide Silence 22
Oomph! 26 KILL
Gama Bomb 30 
J.B.O. 32 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 42 SAVE
Suicide Silence 22
Oomph! 26
Gama Bomb 28 KILL
J.B.O. 32


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 42 
Suicide Silence 20 KILL
Oomph! 26
Gama Bomb 30 SAVE
J.B.O. 32


----------



## Pogolinus (22. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 42
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Oomph! 26
Gama Bomb 32 SAVE
J.B.O. 32


----------



## SicVenom (22. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 42
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Oomph! 24 KILL
Gama Bomb 32 
J.B.O. 32


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 42
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Oomph! 24 
Gama Bomb 32
J.B.O. 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 44 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 24
Gama Bomb 30 KILL
J.B.O. 34


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 44 
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Oomph! 24
Gama Bomb 32 SAVE
J.B.O. 34


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 44 
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Oomph! 24
Gama Bomb 32 
J.B.O. 32 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (24. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 44
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 22 KILL
Gama Bomb 32
J.B.O. 34 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 46 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 22
Gama Bomb 30 KILL
J.B.O. 34


----------



## Pogolinus (24. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 46 
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 20 KILL
Gama Bomb 32 SAVE
J.B.O. 34


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 48 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 20
Gama Bomb 30 KILL
J.B.O. 34


----------



## 2boon4you (25. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 48 
Suicide Silence 20 SAVE
Oomph! 18 KILL
Gama Bomb 30 
J.B.O. 34


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 48 
Suicide Silence 18 KILL
Oomph! 18 
Gama Bomb 32 SAVE
J.B.O. 34


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 48 
Suicide Silence 18 
Oomph! 16 KILL 
Gama Bomb 32 
J.B.O. 36 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (25. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 48
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 14 KILL
Gama Bomb 34 SAVE
J.B.O. 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 50 SAVE
Suicide Silence 18
Oomph! 14
Gama Bomb 32 KILL
J.B.O. 36


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 50 
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Oomph! 14
Gama Bomb 34 SAVE
J.B.O. 36


----------



## Pogolinus (26. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 50
Suicide Silence 16
Oomph! 12 KILL
Gama Bomb 36 SAVE
J.B.O. 36


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 52 SAVE
Suicide Silence 16
Oomph! 12
Gama Bomb 34 KILL
J.B.O. 36


----------



## PewPew_oO (28. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 52
Suicide Silence 18 SAVE
Oomph! 12
Gama Bomb 34 
J.B.O. 34 KILL


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 52
Suicide Silence 16 KILL
Oomph! 12
Gama Bomb 36 SAVE
J.B.O. 34 

also so wird das iegendwie nichts ^^ hier bewerten nur die gleichen und die saven und killn immer die gleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54 SAVE
Suicide Silence 16 
Oomph! 10 KILL
Gama Bomb 36 
J.B.O. 34


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54 
Suicide Silence 14 KILL
Oomph! 10 
Gama Bomb 38 SAVE
J.B.O. 34


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54
Suicide Silence 12 KILL
Oomph! 10
Gama Bomb 38
J.B.O. 36 SAVE


----------



## Pogolinus (29. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54
Suicide Silence 12
Oomph! 8 KILL
Gama Bomb 38
J.B.O. 38 SAVE


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54
Suicide Silence 10 KILL
Oomph! 8 
Gama Bomb 40 SAVE
J.B.O. 38


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 54
Suicide Silence 8 KILL
Oomph! 8 
Gama Bomb 42 SAVE
J.B.O. 38


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 56 SAVE
Suicide Silence 08
Oomph! 08
Gama Bomb 40 KILL
J.B.O. 38


----------



## Pogolinus (30. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 56
Suicide Silence 08
Oomph! 06 KILL
Gama Bomb 40 
J.B.O. 40 SAVE


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 56
Suicide Silence 08
Oomph! 05 KILL
Gama Bomb 40 
J.B.O. 41 SAVE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 58 SAVE
Suicide Silence 08
Oomph! 04
Gama Bomb 38 KILL
J.B.O. 42


----------



## Pogolinus (31. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 08
Oomph! 02 KILL
Gama Bomb 40 SAVE
J.B.O. 42


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 06 KILL
Oomph! 02 
Gama Bomb 42 SAVE
J.B.O. 42


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 06 
Oomph! 00 KILL
Gama Bomb 42 
J.B.O. 44 SAVE

Neu: Sabaton


----------



## Pogolinus (1. September 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 04 KILL
Gama Bomb 44 SAVE
J.B.O. 44 
Sabaton 30


----------



## PewPew_oO (1. September 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 06 SAVE
Gama Bomb 42 KILL
J.B.O. 44 
Sabaton 30


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Escape The Fate 58
Suicide Silence 04 KILL
Gama Bomb 44 SAVE
J.B.O. 44 
Sabaton 30


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Escape The Fate 60 SAVE / HoF
Suicide Silence 04
Gama Bomb 42 KILL
J.B.O. 44
Sabaton 30
Caliban 30 NEW


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 06 SAVE
Gama Bomb 42
J.B.O. 44
Sabaton 30
Caliban 28 KILL


----------



## Pogolinus (3. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 04 KILL
Gama Bomb 44 SAVE
J.B.O. 44
Sabaton 30
Caliban 28


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 02 KILL
Gama Bomb 46 SAVE
J.B.O. 44
Sabaton 30
Caliban 28


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 04 SAVE
Gama Bomb 46 
J.B.O. 44
Sabaton 30
Caliban 26 KILL


----------



## Bloodletting (4. September 2009)

Der erste Post wird überings höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmehr aktualisiert.^^


----------



## Pogolinus (8. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 02 KILL
Gama Bomb 46
J.B.O. 46 SAVE
Sabaton 30
Caliban 26


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Suicide Silence 00 KILL HOS
Gama Bomb 48 SAVE
J.B.O. 46 
Sabaton 30
Caliban 26
Dream Theater 30 NEW


----------



## Huntermoon (8. September 2009)

Gama Bomb 48
J.B.O. 46 
Sabaton 32 SAVE
Caliban 24 KILL
Dream Theater 30

Man, kill war schwer, sry^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Dream Theater ist überings schon gekillt worden.^^

Und nochmal: Der erste Post wird NICHTmehr bearbeitet. (Account gelöscht) Demnach vllt einen neuen aufmachen.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dream Theater ist überings schon gekillt worden.^^
> 
> Und nochmal: Der erste Post wird NICHTmehr bearbeitet. (Account gelöscht) Demnach vllt einen neuen aufmachen.


Was, warum hatt Tonk seinen Acc gelöscht o.0


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dream Theater ist überings schon gekillt worden.^^
> 
> Und nochmal: Der erste Post wird NICHTmehr bearbeitet. (Account gelöscht) Demnach vllt einen neuen aufmachen.



ohh mein fehler sry =/ der nächste darf dream theater dann einfach killn und was neues einsetzen....


warum sollte tonks account gelöscht sein O_o den gibts doch noch =O


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum sollte tonks account gelöscht sein O_o den gibts doch noch =O



Ja klar sind die Beiträge noch da, aber der Account ist tot.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja klar sind die Beiträge noch da, aber der Account ist tot.


und weiste auch warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

